# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الصحف الاحد29/5/2016

## فراس الشفيع

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية السودانية الصادرة اليوم الاحد 29/5/2016

.
صحيفة الصدي
جمال الوالي يوافق علي رئاسة المريخ بعد اجتماع تاريخي بداره
مجلس الشوري المريخي يجتمع بالوزير اليوم لحسم امر عودة الوالي للرئاسة
الوزير يجتمع بالمجلس المستقيل صباح اليوم.. و مجموعة في التسيير تفكر في العودة من جديد
الفريق طارق يتوقع تعيين مجلس جديد في غضون 48 ساعة.. عبد التام يتعهد بحل كل المشاكل المالية
12 لاعبا في اول مران للمريخ و كوفي يغيب
متوكل احمد علي: جمال الوالي سيجد كل دعم و سند من كل الوان الطيف المريخي
مولانا خليفة يؤكد عدم استلام اي استقالات حتي الان
.
صحيفة الزعيم
اجماع اهل المريخ علي عودة الوالي
عصام الحاج: يجب ان لا ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال.. النادي ليس حقلا للتجارب و الوالي افضل الخيارات المطروحة
ود الياس يبارك و يؤكد دعمه لعودة الرئيس السابق.. المسيرة المليونية لعودة الرئيس المحبوب غدا الاثنين
الوالي: لا امانع العودة و لكنني لا اريد تكرار تجربة الـ13 عاما الماضية
انقسام خطير في التسيير حول لقاء الوزير
ريال مدريد يتوج بلقب دوري الابطال الحادي عشر بفوزه علي اتليتكو بركلات الترجيح
.
صحيفة المريخ
في اتجاه حسم الازمة المريخية.. لجنة التسيير تؤكد مشاركتها في اجتماع الوزير صباح اليوم
جمال الوالي يعطي موافقته المبدئية بالعودة لرئاسة النادي اذا كانت هذه رغبة اهل المريخ و السلطة
نجاح كبير لمران المريخ امس بمشاركة 13 لاعبا و اشراف ثلاثة مدربين
صقور الجديان تواصل الاعداد بنيروبي تأهبا لمواجهة السيراليوني بالثلاثاء
مشاركة كبيرة من لاعبي الرديف في مران المريخ امس.. و تراوري غياب في زمن الحضور
مناديب من الفيفا و الكاف في الخرطوم اليوم
.
صحيفة الزاوية
اهل المريخ يردون عمليا علي الوزير.. اجتماع )الصفا( يجمع الفرقاء و يقرب والي العطاء
عصام الحاج: الكيان الاحمر ليس حقلا للتجارب .. و جمال )فِكر( قبل المال
الشوري يبارك الخطوة.. و التسيير تتمسك بالاستقالة
حضور لافت لنجوم التسجيلات في بداية الاعداد
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال مدير عام وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم مولانا محمد عثمان الخليفة انهم لم يستلموا اي اتسقالة من لجنة التسيير بالمريخ و انهم سمعوا عن استقالات و لكنهم لم يتسلموها و قال ان الامر يختلف تمام عن التسليم و اعلان التسليم
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يعقد وزير الشباب و الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم نهار اليوم إجتماعا مهما بلجنة تسيير المريخ و ذلك لمناقشة اسباب استقالة اللجنة الخميس من الاسبوع المنصرم و علاج ما يمكن علاجه من اجل حسم الديون فضلا عن تحصيل اموال النفرة المريخية التي عقدت مؤخرا و لم يحصل منها المريخ سوى على 10 % من مبلغ النفرة و كان وزير الشباب و الرياضة قد اكد انه لن يقبل الاستقالة التي تقدم بها المجلس و انه سيتيح لجنة فرصة الاستمرار حتى نهاية مدتها من اجل الشروع في الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عاد المريخ الى تدريباته الاعدادية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز و خاض امس حصة تدريبية تحت اشراف المعد البدني عبد العظيم جابر بمشاركة 12 لاعبا غاب عنها نجوم الفريق بالمنتخب الوطني بجانب اللاعبين المصابين و يتوقع وصول مدرب الفريق خلال اليومين المقبلين للاشراف على اعداد الفريق لمباراة الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابومؤيد
سبحان الله بين افتتاح ملعب 
وبين افتتاح قلوب رجال علي بعضيها ،،،
عاشت الاسامي يامولانا 
وانت تعيد لينا نفس الفرحة
الجمهور كلو يردد اسمك ويتناول تسجيل صوتك ،،،
تاخرت قليلا لكن تاتي متأخرا خيرا من ان لاتاتي ،،،
امس قلنا ليك ياوزيرنا المريخ غني برجاله 
اجتمع خيره من رجال المريخ لانقاذ مايمكن انقاذه!!
من تسبب في تلك المحنة
من تسبب في هذه الفوضي!!
تاخرتم كثيرا رجال المريخ!!!
لو عشتم فرحة الاخبار المتناقلة لم تاخرتم المدة دي كلها!!
والسؤال العريض بعد هذه الفرحة 
ماذا بعد الفرحة؟؟
ماذا بعد اللمة؟؟
هل تجهض فرحة جماهير المريخ بفعل فاعل!!!
هل تجهض الفرحة قبل ولادتها؟؟
هل سيقتل الجنين في رحم امه!!
الايام القادمة ستكشف الكثير !!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
رسالتنا للمجتمع المريخي
هل سنترك الوالي او القادم وحده وهل سنترك المريخ وحده؟؟؟؟؟
ماذا نحن فاعلون لو تغيرت الفكرة او تعنتت بعض الاطراف؟؟
ماذا نحن فاعلون لو سارت المركب
وعاد الوالي الي قيادة النادي!!!
هل سنترك ماتجمعنا من اجله في القروبات؟؟
ام ستطرح عده نفرات وعدة مقترحات تقدم الي المجلس الجديد!!
هل سنتعلم من تجربة الشهور العجاف علي مجتمع المريخ؟؟
ام سترجع جماهيرنا الي عادتها القديمة!!!!
من ظن او اطمئن الي ان الحل في قدوم الوالي فقط فل يراجع حساباتة ومسؤليتة تجاه المريخ الكيان مريخ السعد،،،،،
الحل فينا نحن كجماهير 
الحل في ايدينا كصفوه
من اراد ان تعود المركب الي الشهور العجاف فليقف مكتوف الايادي!!!
من اراد عودة سهر الليالي 
من اراد عودة الجهجه والخروج حزين من الاستاد!!
من اراد ان يعيش في جو الشتلات والخلافات؟؟
فليرفع يده عن دعم المريخ
قلنا الحل في ايدينا عشان نحن من يدعم في القادم،،،،
الحل في ايدينا عشان تتفعل النفرات،،
الحل في ايدينا عشان نحارب اصحاب المصالح وكل شخص يحفر للكيان!!!
الحل في ايدينا نحن جمهور المدرجات فقط!!! 
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الوالي او من سياتي ليس لديه مال قارون
ولايمتلك عصا موسي
هل سندعم في حال عودتة ام ستفشل نفرة مايو!!
هل سيفعل قروب المسيرة الي نواة الي قروب دعم المريخ والوالي وكل شخص قادم !!!
هل سنقف في نفس المكان ونشوف المريخ يغرق من جديد!!!!!
ماذا سنقدم عربون لعودة جمال او من سياتي لانقاذ المريخ الكيان؟؟؟؟
علي جميع المريخاب تحسس جيوبهم حتى لانرجع لنقطة الصفر،،،
نفرتنا الاولى كانت نص مليار ونحن في حالة زعل علي المريخ الكيان،،،
هل ستكون نفرتنا القادمة نفرة المليار لاعمار وطن المريخ الكيان،،،،
هل سنكون نحن رجال المريخ لمستقبل جميل،،،،،
من ينتظرون العصا السحرية عليهم ان ينظروا الي دعمهم للكيان،،،
من ينتظر ان تنفرج الازمة 
عليه المساعدة في نفرة انفراج المال ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
الوالي ظل يدعم ثلاثة عشر عام
هل سنقابل العطاء بجحود ونكران 
ام سنحرر ليه وثيقه الدعم عن طريق نفراتنا!!!
من دعم ثلاثة عشر عام 
ينتظر ان نحرر له شيكات ضمان للدعم الشهري من القروبات
العندو جنية والعندو مليون جنية يدعم ،،، 
خلاصه الكلام 
من يعشق المريخ عليه ان يساهم في نفراتنا الجاية،،،،
ومن يعشق جمال علية ان يساهم في نفرتنا الجاية،،،، 
المريخ يعاني ماليا!!!
المريخ يعاني اداريا!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
فلتتحرك القروبات الان لجمع المليار لاعمار المريخ الكيان وتقديمها عربون لمجلس الوالي او من تاتي به الايام القادمة
يلا ياصفوه الحل في ايدينا نحن فقط
المريخ كبير برجاله ونحن رجال المريخ جماهير المدرجات
قروبات الواتس اب خطوات تنظيم 
قروبات الواتس اب فلندعم الزعيم
قروبات الواتس اب فلنقدم مليار اعمار المريخ الكيان،،،،،،
لاتنسوا ان الشتل شتت مجهودنا كثيرا!!!
فلنتحد جميعا،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
الاتلسع من الشوربه ينفخ في الزبادي،،،،
عشنا شهور في جهجه 
التفافنا في الايام القادمة ضربة البداية لعهد جديد في عالم الزعيم
لاتكرروا الاخطاء السابقة
ابتعدنا سابقا وتركنا الحمل علي جيب واحد!!!
لماذا لانجعل شعارنا جيوبنا فداء للزعيم ،،،
بدل جيب واحد يستهلك نفتح الف جيب جديد،،،
الوالي او اي شخص ثاني 
لن ينقذ الزعيم لوحده ،،،
الوضع الاقتصادي الان اختلف تماما في السودان 
الوالي ممكن يكون شيك ضمان امام المجتمع باسمه وعلاقته،،،
ونحن ونفراتنا سنكون شيكات ضمان للوالي او من سياتي ،،،،،
الجمهور شيك ضمان لاستمرار الزعيم في المجتمع الرياضي ،،،؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
نبارك للريال 
ونفخر بمستوي اتلتكو
واستمتعنا بنهائي الابطال
اليوم ايضا سنستمتع مع كاس الملك في السعودية بين النصر والاهلي
يومين علي التوالي اشباع كروي
مشاهدة احدث التقنيات في البث
مشاهدة اجمل الاستادات
كرة قدم مصنوعة بعيدة عن السياسة !!!!
كرة القدم المتنفس الوحيد للفقير والغني المريض والنصيح
كرة القدم وقت تبتعد عن السياسة تكون اجمل وانظف!!!!
كرة القدم لغة الشعوب وليست الاحزاب!!!
كرة القدم متنفس حتى للاطفال 
هل الاطفال يتنفسون سياسة ايضا!!!
كرة القدم متنفسنا الوحيد ابعدوا عننا ايها السياسيين!!!
رفعت جلستنا معاكم !!
شكرا لمولانا ازهري
شكرا لكل من حضر التجمع واللقاء
شكرا رجالات المريخ
شكرا جماهير المريخ علي الصبر 
اتحدوا من اجل مستقبل جميل ورائع،،،،،،
المؤمن لايلدغ من جحر مرتين اجعلوها شعارنا،،
مبروك الريال دوري الابطال
والعاقبة عندنا باذن الله لو اتحدنا.....
•••••••••••••••••••••••••• 
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تغريدة مرورية
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
القيادة فن وزوق وادب
طولك بالك لاتنفعل
طول بالك من اجل عيالك
افتكر دائما
ان اسرتك وعيالك في انتظارك
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*وصل راجي عبد العاطي قائد المريخ العاصمة المصرية القاهرة لمقابلة اختصاصي اصابات الملاعب احمد عبد العزيز لاجراء فحوصات لتحديد حجم الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في اياب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا وتسببت في ابعاد اللاعب عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة .. وكان اللاعب اجري فحوصات طبية وطالبه الطبيب المختص بالانخراط في العلاج الطبيعي الي حين اكتمال شفاؤه.
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  الرائع فراس

الصحف كلها تهلل لعودة الوالي الا صحيفة النادي تغرد خراج السرب

هي الصحيفة دي حقت ونسي
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اعلنت الجماهي المريخية بالترتيب لتنظيم مسيرة ضخمة قد تصل الي مليون مشجع والتوجه الي منزل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق من اجل العودة الي رئاسة النادي من جديد .. كما قررت الجماهير التوجه الي مكاتب عدد من المسئولين من اجل ارسال رسالة قوية برغبة الجماهير بعودة جمال الوالي من جديد.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*في تصريحات مثيرة من جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق انه لا يمانع في العودة من جديد لقيادة النادي الاحمر إلا انه لا يريد تكرار تجربة الـ(13) عاما التي عملت فيها رئيسا للمريخ ويجب ان تكون الفترة القادمة مختلفة تماما .. واشار الوالي انه سعيد لحديث الشخصيات التي زارته في منزله واكدت له انه رجل المرحلة القادمة بالمريخ وتجاوبت مع مطالبها علي الفور اذا كانت هذه رغبة اهل المريخ.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

في تصريحات مثيرة من جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق انه لا يمانع في العودة من جديد لقيادة النادي الاحمر إلا انه لا يريد تكرار تجربة الـ(13) عاما التي عملت فيها رئيسا للمريخ ويجب ان تكون الفترة القادمة مختلفة تماما .. واشار الوالي انه سعيد لحديث الشخصيات التي زارته في منزله واكدت له انه رجل المرحلة القادمة بالمريخ وتجاوبت مع مطالبها علي الفور اذا كانت هذه رغبة اهل المريخ.





نتمنى العودة من اجل لم الشمل يااااواااااااالـينا   . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس الشفيع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قراءة متأنية لحديث الوزير..



 




لم أجد مبررا  واحدا لاستنكار بعض الأوساط المريخية لحديث السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة  بولاية الخرطوم الاستاذ اليسع الصديق فيما يتعلق بوجود بعض الصراعات  الداخلية بنادي المريخ ، وأنها هي التي تؤثر علي الأحداث فيه ، وربما أن  مؤشرات قوية دلت علي ذلك جعلت من لم يكن يعرف بتلك الصراعات من قبل يعرف  الان ، وقادت في الوقت ذاته السيد الوزير للادلاء بمثل هذا التصريح .
في الغالب أن من رفضوا هذا الحديث هم أيضا يعرفونه جيدا قبل أن يتفوه به  الوزير ، ولكن مجرد أن يمنح الوزير إشادة للجنة التسيير واعتراف بأنها قامت  بعمل كبير خلال فترة التكليف ، ثم يطالبها بالعدول عن قرار الاستقالات –  كان مبررا كافيا لمحاولة الطعن في تصريحاته ومحاولة التقليل من حديثه  باضعاف جزء مهم منه ومحاولة تأليب الرأي المريخي كافة علي الجزئية التي  تتعلق بالصراعات الداخلية .
قبل الدخول في لب الموضوع ، نقول ، أن عبارة ( جماهير المريخ غاضبة علي  حديث الوزير ) والتي وردت في بعض الصحف هي عبارة فضفاضة وغير دقيقة ، إذ أن  تلك الصحف لم تخبر عن الالية التي عرفت بموجبها وقاست درجة رضا جماهير  المريخ عن حديث الوزير ، وقبل ذلك عن رضاءها عن أداء لجنة التسيير ، كما  أنها من الأساس لا تملك حق التحدث باسم كل جماهير المريخ ، ولو كانت هناك  صحيفة واحدة تمتلك هذا الحق ، فصحيفة النادي الناطقة بصوته ( أشرف  الاصدارات ) هي الأقـرب لذلك دون شك .
ثم ننتقل الي حديث السيد الوزير والذي قال أنهم في الوزارة لن يقبلوا  بتعيين لجنة تسيير جديده وذلك لاعتقادهم أن اللجنة الحالية قادرة علي إكمال  مهمتها حتي تاريخ قيام الجمعية العمومية ، ثم عاد سريعا ليناقض حديثه بقول  أن قيام الجمعية سيتعذر في ظل الظروف الحالية وسحب لجنة التسيير لكشوفات  العضوية ، وهو ما زاد الأمر غموضا الي غموضه ، حيث لم يخبرنا السيد الوزير  بوجهة نظرهم للحل إذا كانوا لن يعينوا لجنة تسيير ، وفي ذات الوقت يقرون  بتعذر قيام الجمعية العمومية ، ونحن ننتظر توضيح من سيادته لهذا الامر .
أمر اخر يحتاج لتفسير في حديث السيد الوزير حيث قال بأنه لم يقرر تعيين  السيد جمال الوالي علي رأس لجنة تسيير جديده ، وبرر لذلك – فقط – بأن  اللجنة القديمة لا زالت مستمره ، وهنا تبرز ملاحظتان في غاية الأهمية ولا  بد من لفت انتباه الاخ الوزير لهما ، الأولي : أن استمرار اللجنة القديمة  هو أمر نظري ليسي إلا ، فاللجنة عمليا توقفت عن القيام بأعبائها وأعلنت  الاستقالات عبر مؤتمر صحفي ، وكل أعضاؤها مصرون علي مواقفهم من مواصلة  العمل ، وكون أن الاستقالات لم تصل الي الوزارة حتي الان فهذه امور إجرائية  قد لاتغير من المواقف كثيرا .
أما الملاحظة الثانية ، فهو تعليق قرار تعيين جمال الوالي علي رأس لجنة  تسيير جديدة باستمرار لجنة التسيير الحالية ، بما يعني إمكانية تعيينه اذا  اكملت اللجنة القديمة الاجراءات وأوصلت استقالاتها الي الوزارة ، وهذا  تناقض اخر في حديث السيد الوزير حيث كان قد ذكر في بداية حديثه أنه ضد  تعيين رجال الاعمال في لجان التسيير .
ومن ناحية اخري فتعيين الوالي – إذا تم – قد لا يكون حلا نهائيا للأزمة وقد  يثير بدوره بعض الأزمات مجددا . صحيح أن الوالي يحظي بقبول غالبية أهل  المريخ ، ولكن تعيينه قد يفتح بابا كبيرا للتساؤلات ، نحو مدة التكليف ،  وهل سيكون من ضمن المهام عقد جمعية عمومية أم سيستمر ( رئيس طوالي ) ،  وسؤال اخر يفوق ما سبقه أهمية ، وهو : إذا كان الوالي موافق علي العودة  للعمل في المريخ ، فلماذا لم يتم تعيينه من البداية و توفير كثير من الوقت ،  وكذلك تجنيب ونسي ورفاقه كل الحرج والضغوط التي تعرضوا لها.
وفي نهاية حديثه ، قال السيد الوزير أن لجنة التسيير ليست مسؤلة عن الديون  السابقة علي المريخ ، جاء هذا القول والحبر الذي كتب به أمر القبض علي رئيس  لجنة التسيير لا زال رطبا لم يجف ، ثم قال الوزير انهم سيشكلون لجنة لحصر  ديون المريخ السابقة والتعامل معها ، وهنا لا نملك غير أن نقول له :  أااالان ، وقد خربت مالطا .. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
مرحبا بعودة الوالي

* نرحب بابداء الأخ جمال الوالي الرغبة في قيادة المريخ في الفترة المقبلة..
* ونرحب بالفكر الجديد الذي أبداه كشرط لقبوله بالتكليف وهو ضمان وجود موارد للنادي وأنه لن يصرف وحده على النادي حتى لايضطر للاستقالة مجددا..
* كما نرحب بما قاله عن اشراك الجماهير في صنع القرار المالي والاهتمام بها وتقريبها لمركز صنع القرار..
* ونشيد بخطوة المصالحة الأولى التي جمعته أمس ببعض خصومه ونتمنى أن تكلل بالمصالحة الشاملة مع كل الفرقاء..
* ونتساءل هل سيفرض الوالي قائمة مجلسه من حلفائه أم ستشمل هجينا من أصدقاء المصالحة وكل ألوان الطيف المريخي إذا تصالح معها؟
* وننتظر الكيفية التي سيتوج بها الوالي رئيسا للمريخ هل عبر تسيير جديدة أم عبر انتخابات وسننتظر برنامجه ورؤياه للفترة المقبلة..
* عندها يبدأ مشوارنا مع المرحلة الجديدة من أرضية نرتكز عليها بالتقييم والتقويم الموضوعي المبني على أسس..وكان حيين بنتلاقى...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
ألوك.. إكتملت أركان الأزمة (2)

* قلنا أمس أن رئيس تحرير صحيفة (الصدى) أبدى إبتهاجه وغبطته بمادة صحفية كتبها احد القرّاء إدعى فيها صحة الاجراءات التي تمت لتوفيق أوضاع لاعب المريخ ألوك أكيج بتحويله من محترف وطني إلى محترف أجنبي خلال التسجيلات التكميلية التي جرت في مايو الحالي.
* اللاعب المذكور تم قيده في كشوفات المريخ في نوفمبر الماضي كلاعب وطني، ولفشل المريخ في إستخراج رقم وطني للاعب لم تكتمل إجراءات تسجيله بل أصبح من المستحيل أن يلعب للمريخ بصفته لاعب وطني من السودان الشمالي.
* بعدها سعى المريخ لتوفيق أوضاع اللاعب بتحويله إلى محترف أجنبي ولكن تمت هذه الخطوة دون حضور اللاعب ليقع المريخ للمرة الثانية في خطأ قانوني سيحول دون إستفادة فريق الكرة من اللاعب أو أنه سيفتح باب الأزمات التي إكتملت أركانها إذا أصر المريخ على إشراكه.
* وبدأنا أمس في الرد على إدعاءات القارئ أمير عوض الذي أورد جملة من الآراء غير الصحيحة، والتي من بينها أن حضور اللاعب غير ضروري أسوة بما حدث للاعب السوداني مازن شمس الفلاح الذي لم يتطلب أمر تحويله من الفريق الرديف الى الفريق الأول حضور اللاعب إلى مكاتب الاتحاد الرياضي.
* قلنا له في سياق دفوعاتنا ما يلي:.
* أولاً: المعلومة الصحيحة أيها القارئ العزيز أن ألوك أكيج من ولاية شمال بحر الغزال من دولة جنوب السودان المستقلة؛ لذلك لا يمكن التحايل بمنحه الرقم الوطني على إعتبار أنه من (الفرمالة) أبيي.
* ثانياً: تسجيل ألوك في نوفمبر في خانة المحترفين الوطنيين أمثال بكري المدينة، وراجي، والنعسان كان خطأً؛ لذلك فإن تصحيح وضعه كان يتطلب تسجيله في خانات المحترفين الأجانب بشرط إيجاد خانة له.
* ومعروف حتى على مستوى رسوم الارانيك فإن أورنيك المحترف الوطني ليست كالأجنبي.
* ونضيف أيضاً: اورد القارئ أمير في مقاله الملئ بالتناقضات مايلي: ( ألا يفهمون بأن كل المطلوب من المريخ هو توفير خانة فارغة لمحترف أجنبي حتى يتم فيها قيد ألوك بدون مشاوير ومرمطة)؟.
* بدورنا نسأل لماذا البحث أصلاً عن خانة للاعب أجنبي طالما أنك تتدعي بأن اللاعب سوداني من أبيي؟.
* خانة (للأجانب) من أجل تسجيل (محترف وطني)! لماذا؟.
* هل تنازل اللاعب عن مواطنته؟. وما معنى ( مشاوير ومرمطة)؟. فهل بذل المجهود من أجل العقد والعمل ( مرمطة)؟.
* لابد أن يعرف القارئ أمير والزميل المحتفي مأمون أبو شيبة أن بيانات عقد اللاعب الوطني تختلف عن بيانات اللاعب الاجنبي.
* كما أن تسجيل اللاعب هو عبارة عن عقد عمل بين اللاعب والنادي يشرف على إجراءاته الاتحاد الرياضي ممثلاً في لجنة تسجيلاته.
* وعقد العمل هذا يجب أن يوقع عليه الطرفان – اللاعب والنادي- أو من يمثلهما من الشخصيات التي حددها الاتحاد الدولي كوكيل اللاعب المعترف به من الاتحاد الدولي.
* أخيراً: مجرد ظهور إدارة المريخ ومخاطبتها للاتحاد بأنها بصدد توفيق أوضاع احد لاعبيها فإن ذلك يعني أن العقد الأول ملغي ولا تترتب عليه أي آثار قانونية. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
المنتخب في خطر

قدمت سيراليون الدعوة لــــــــ(15) محترف ينشطون في الدوريات الاوربية للعب في مباراة بلادها ضد السودان
المنتخب السوداني اصبح في خطر و انه يطارد المستحيل لاسعاد الملايين من ابناء بلادي
المنتخب السوداني الذي فشل اعداده في الخرطوم و كينيا يلعب من اجل فرصة تاريخية في مباراة فري تاون
ننتظر الحظ فقط ليعين منتخبنا بعد ان اضاع فرصة التأهل لنهائيات الامم الافريقية على ارضه ووسط جماهيره حينما فشل في تحقيق الفوز على ساحل العاج رغم السيطرة الكبيرة على ارضية الملعب و الفرصة التي اضاعها عنكبة و كاريكا
السودان غادر الى كينيا لاعداد نفسه لمواجهة السيراليوني بدون نجوم الهلال الذين لعبوا مباراة ضد سانت جورج.
المنتخب السوداني يفتقد لمحور الدفاع سيف الدين على ادريس صاحب الخبرات الثرة في مباريات المنتخب وهو في حاجة ماسة لان يكون السيف ضمن صفوفه
المنتخب الوطني قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى في الخرطوم ضد ساحل العاج و كان قريبا من الترشح لولا هدف ساحل العاج الذي جاء من هفوة قاتلة
متفرقات
تراوري غادر الى بلاده و طالب باخلاء خانته و تحدث بلهجة غير مقبولة مع اهل المريخ
تراوري استبق الاحداث و اختار الطريق الخاطيء رغم انه اكثر نجوم المريخ حظوة بالمال سوى في لجنة التسيير او من قبلهم مجلس الوالي الذي منح اللاعب الاموال الكافية و المرتب الكبير
ان وجدنا العذر لتراوري فمهل نجد العذر للمدرب لوك الذي لم يحضر حتى الان و المريخ امامه مباراة مهمة امام الاهلي شندي بعد خمسة عشر يوما
المريخ يحتاج الى التركيز لان المباريات و البرامج لا تحتاج الى التأجيل
الاتحاد العام اجل كثيرا للمريخ لان لاعبيه اهدروا الوقت في معسكرات خارجية غير مجدية
اخيرا
الاهلي شندي وصل مرحلة جيدة من الجاهزية و للمريخ معه مواقف و مباراة الفريقين المقبلة ستكون على صفيح ساخن
من قال ان المريخ في قمة الجاهزية و انه خارج من مباريات افريقية ظلم الاهلي فهو الاخر لعب في البطولة الافريقية و له مدرب مقتدر يعرف الكثير عن المريخ
لوك باسلوبه الحالي خطر على المريخ لانه اصبح يفكر في المال اكثر من الملعب
لابد من تعيين مدرب وطني بجانب ايميال على جناح السرعة من اجل المريخ
مباراة الاهلي تحتاج الى مدرب يعرف الكثير عن الاهلي و ايميال لوحده سيوردنا المهالك و سيوسع الفارق من النقاط بين المريخ و الهلال الى 10نقاط
اخيرا جدا
امس الاول لخص الزميل ناصر بابكر ازمة المريخ التي ابعدته من البطولة الافريقية في ثلاث كلمات كانت كافية لمجلدات و اكدت ان الزميل صاحب افق كبير و مدرب لمهنته .
صفقت لناصر عقب حديثه للزميل معتصم محمد الحسن حينما حمل الاعلام جزاء من الحدث و الجمهور و كذلك لجنة التسيير و كذلك اللاعبين.
ناصر كان موفقا في تحليله و الاعلام ايضا لا نعفيه من الضغط على اللاعبين غير المحترفين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الصراعات الداخلية أصل الأزمة المريخية

×خلال حديثه لبرنامج عالم الرياضة بالفضائية السودانية ترك وزير الشباب والرياضة اليسع الصديق الباب مشرعاً نحو العديد من الخيارات التي يمكنها حل مشكلة المريخ الإدارية الحالية، ولم يصل إلى حل جذري يمكن الوثوق به لإخراج المريخ من الوضع الراهن، فالوزير لم يقطع الشك باليقين بقبول استقالة اعضاء اللجنة من عدمه، بجانب حديثه عن أمكانية تعين لجنة جديدة، ورفضه -كذلك- ذهاب اللجنة الحالية دون اتمام المهمة، وقال أن حواء المريخ يمكن لها أن تلد والياً جديداً، فيما رحب بدخول ادم سودا كال للانتخابات حقاً يكفله القانون للجميع، مع أنه بناءً على حديثه لم يتوفر أحد على جواب شافٍ للسؤال الماثل أمامنا المريخ إلى أين؟!

×الوزير خلال تصريحاته (العائمة) حول الأزمة والحلول، تطرق إلى نقطة مهمة تتمثل في الصراعات الداخلية، بجانب مشكلة الديون، التي ظلت تعزز من فشل مجالس الإدارات المتعاقبة، والتي يتم تحريكها في وقتٍ مريب حسب دفوعات لجنة التسيير حول أسباب الاستقالات الجماعية، ما يوضح أن الاتهامات قد تصل إلى حدود البيت الداخلي للمريخ، بتأثيرها المباشر على أمكانية قيام الانتخابات من عدمها، إضافة إلى ما يمكن حدوثه بعد الانتخابات، فالمجلس المنتخب أو المعين -لا فرق- لن يتأتى له النجاح، في ضوء الصراع الداخلي والتأريخي، الذي يعاني منه المريخ بشهادة السيد الوزير ومعظم المجتمع المريخي- إن لم يكن جميع منسوبيه.

×لو تذكرون أنني كتبت على هذه المساحة قبل أيام قليلة عن مجلس الشورى، وتأثيره على عمل الإدارات، وكونه مجلس إشرافي تقع عليه مهمة تيسير عمل الإدارات بما يلائم خطط فريق كرة القدمة مع حثه على تنفيذ الخطط إن وجدت، على عكس طريقة عمله الحالية -أي الشورى- خلال مبدأ الجودية، مع محاولة تقريب وجهات النظر، فالصراعات الداخلية أتضح أنها أكبر من أن تحل خلال جلسات الشورى إلى الأحزاب الصغيرة داخل المريخ الكيان – الكبير، والدليل عدم الوصول إلى صيغة تفاهم تجعل الوزير يقبل على إثرها استقالة اللجنة، بالتالي تعين مجلس جديد متفق عليه أو بالعدم الوصول إلى صناديق الاقتراع، والأمر لا ينفي تدخل الساسة في الأمر ، ولا يوضح - كذلك - وجود أيادٍ تعبث من خلف الكواليس، وتخطط لتحقيق سيناريوهات موضوعة، ومتفق عليها للسيطرة على المريخ.

×حل مشكلة المريخ - كما ذكر الوزير - تتمثل في نهاية الصراعات الداخلية، وترك المشكلات الشخصية، والتناحر بين الافراد والجماعات لصالح مصلحة الكيان الكبير، والرأي عندي هو الوصول إلى نظام عمل وخطط مكتوبة مستقبلية يتفق حولها، عوضاً عن الاختلاف حول طريقة عمل الأفراد، في ظل عدم نجاح عصام الحاج خلال فترة التقشف، وهروب أهل النهضة بقيادة نادر مالك ومتوكل احمد علي عن إدارة المريخ خلال فترة من الفترات، إضافة إلى عمل محمد جعفر قريش وحسن عبد السلام مع الوالي، والوصول إلى نقطة خلاف فيما بينهم، وهذه الأمور معروفة لجميع المريخاب، أضف إلى ذلك عدم نجاح الوالي في بعض الجوانب الفنية وعدم توفير الاستقرار برغم توفر المال، بسبب استقالاته في أوقات غريبة، لكن وبغض النظر عن نجاح وفشل كل هؤلاء (شركاء في الأزمة) أين هي مصلحة المريخ الكيان، وما هو موقف أهل المريخ من صراعات الإداريين أفرادا فيما بينهم، وأين هي قدسية الكيان، وتقديم مصلحته على حساب المصالح والصراعات الجانبية؟.

×ظللت فترات طويلة مُصراً على المطالبة بضرورة إيجاد دستور عمل مكتوب في المريخ، مع ضرورة كتابة تجارب مجلس الشورى في العمل الإداري، والوصول إلى صيغة استثمارية تقي المريخ شرور الفاقة مستقبلاً، وكثيراً ما طالبت - في هذه الزاوية - بضرورة توفير تركة أو ورثة مكتوبة للإدارات المتعاقبة، بغية السلاسة في العمل، وتحكيم اللوائح على الارتجال في القرار ، وهي الرؤية الوحيدة التي بإمكانها حل عقد ومشاكل المريخ المستمرة، بالتالي ضمان استقراره مستقبلاً، وإلاّ فالند التقليدي سيستقل فترة توهان المريخ الحالية، في إعادة إنتاج هلال قوي خلال الفترة المقبلة، بالتالي تعزيز تفوقه المحلي الذي كان نتاجا لصراعات أهل المريخ فيما بينهم وتركهم أمر الاتحادات واللجان المساعدة تحت إمرة الأهلة.

في القائم

×أخيراً عاد فريق المريخ إلى التدريبات وهي عودة حميدة برغم غياب المدير الفني، والمدرب العام الجديد.

×في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهلال يُباري سانت جورج حبياً؛ بعض المريخاب يسخرون من ظهور الازرق بمظهر رث خلال الجولة، متناسيين بأن الأحمر لم تتدرب عناصره منذ فترة ليست قليلة، ومتناسيين -كذلك- خطورة مبارياته المؤجلة.

×ترك الهلال والالتفات لمشكلات المريخ الفنية والإدارية أفضل لنا من ممارسة الضحك على العقول الذي لا يسمن ولا يغنى عن جوع.

×صحيح أن الوزير لم يذكر حلاً جزرياً للأزمة المريخية؛ لكنه وضع يده على مكمن العلة بحديثه عن الصراعات الداخلية.

شبك خارجي

# استمرار أزمة المريخ .. حل عقُدة تستوجب القطع..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
غياب تام للرؤية..

*أعتقد ان أكبر مشكلة أوصلت المريخ لهذه المرحلة الحرجة هو إنعدام الرؤية الشامل الذي يعيش فيه مجتمع المريخ ومن يملكون القرار في تحريك الأشياء بالمريخ الذي للأسف ظل يدار لسنوات بلا اي ترتيب واضح أو رؤية محددة كان بإمكانها ان تحجم التمدد الكبير والخارج عن السيطرة للأزمات الإدارية والمالية التي نعايشها الأن فما نحصده الأن من ثمار مريرة المذاق يمثل نتاج طبيعي لغرس عشوائي أسهم فيه الجميع بلا إستثناء ، فمن يتحدثون الأن وكأنهم ليسوا جزء من واقع مشكلات المريخ عليهم ان يعلمو ان التاريخ يحفظ كل أقوال وأفعال تم قولها وإرتكابها من قبل، فالحديث عن الأزمة المريخية وحصرها فقط في فشل الجهات المعنية لن يخدم المريخ في شي ولن يكون العلاج الناجع لواقع أصبح خطير ويحتاج لطرح صادق يتعايش مع ماهو محصود الأن من ثمار يصعب على الجميع تذوقها من دون ان تقف في حلق كل مريخي وتأبى ان تنزل حتى وصلت لمرحلة ان تصيب هذا الكيان بالإختناق الكامل بفضل ما صنعنا نحن في المقام الأول وليس سوانا، فأهل المريخ وإعلام المريخ والإدارة في المريخ معنيون تماماً بالواقع الراهن الذي للأسف أصبح خارج عن سيطرة الجميع بما فيهم الدولة التي تتحمل مناصفة مع الجميع الوزر في ما أنتهي عليه واقع الحال في المريخ.
*من يتحدثون بعنفوان الأن ويحملون زيد أو عبيد مازالو لم يصوبوا نيرانهم في الإتجاه الصحيح الذي يقول ان المريخ وصل لهذه المرحلة بسياسات شائهة مارسها بعض الإداريون الذين ان أراد البعض عدم تحمليهم للمسؤولية فالتاريخ وواقع المريخ الحالي يحملهم لها، فهم معرفون لجميع أهل المريخ الذين يعتبروا شركاء لانهم ظلوا يغيبوا أنفسهم متعمدين عن رؤية المشهد المريخي بصورة واضحة، فالحديث فقط عن عجز الإدارات وعدم قدرتها على مجاراة الأوضاع في المريخ كما يطلب جميع أهل البيت المريخي يجب ان يسبقه سؤال منطقي مالذي يملكه النادي من قدرات مالية كي يصرف كما يريد أهله فهذا السؤال تجاوزه عملياً من ظلوا يطالبوا به كل من يحكم المريخ سواء كان بالتعين أو الإنتخاب وهذا الأمر مثل نفاج تسربت منه الكثير من هيبة هذا النادي بعد ان وجدت الإدارات التي مرت عليه وعلى رأسها السيد جمال الوالي الذي شهد الصرف في عهده إرتفاعا كبيرا أصبح كمقياس لكل من ياتي بعده في حين ان الأخ جمال الوالي نفسه كي يسير أوضاع النادي بالطريقة التي يطلبها إعلامه وأهله إضطر ليقفز بالنادي خارج حدود إمكاناته مما جعل هنالك مديونيات متراكمة على المريخ أعجزت كل من يفكر مجرد التفكير في تقدم الصفوف لإدارة المريخ سواء بالتعين أو الإنتخاب، ويكفي ان تستقيل لجنة تم تكليفها لفترة قصيرة بعد ان لاحقتها مشكلات المريخ المورثة وليس مشكلات من يحكم المريخ، فعندما قال عبد التام ان المريخ لو أصبح منطقة خالية من الديون بالإمكان إدارته كان يعني ذلك وكنا نعلم تلك الحقيقة التي أصبحت الأن امام الجميع مكشوفة بلا تواري حتى وان أراد البعض القفز عليها وإهالة التراب فوقها باللف والدوران حول منبع الأزمة الحقيقي الذي ان لم يتم علاجه بصورة جذرية لن يضوق المريخ اي عافية حتي وان تفجرت الأوضاع أكثر مما هي عليه فلا يعقل ان نتحدث عن مشكلات وأزمات ولا نقر بالمتسبب بها فالمريخ أكثر ما أوصله لهذا الواقع الأسيف هو التحليق المستمر فيه خارج سرب الحقيقة التي يحوم حولها الجميع الأن للأسف فلا يعقل أبداً ان نطرح جميع مشكلات المريخ في الهواء الطلق ونتعامل وكأننا لا نعرف كيف وصلت لهذه المرحلة الحرجة فإن سحبنا عملياً الفترة القصيرة التي قضتها اللجنة في ديار المريخ هل ستكون المشكلات الراهنة غير موجودة أو لن تشكل حلقة جهنمية تلتف حول العنق المريخية لا أعتقد ولا أظن ذلك فحتى عندما أتت اللجنة الحالية لم يناقش اي أحد أمر الديون وضرورة وضع علاج لها لانها تمثل خطر محدق بالكيان وتهدد إستقراره بالشاكلة التي نعايشها الأن، فكان جل الحديث يدور حول ضرورة ان توفر اللجنة أموال للتسجيلات وتعمل بعد ذلك على إقامة أفضل المعسكرات وان لا تقصر في واجبها الذي يعتبر حملا ثقيلا على اي جهة تتولى الشأن في المريخ وعندما بدأت عجلة الديون والمطالبين تدور كان من الطبيعي ان يحدث ما حدث الأن وهذا الأمر غير مرتبط بأي جسم فنحن ان لم نقر بأننا نعيش في مشكلة حقيقية وهنالك من تسبب بها فلن نحلها حتى وان أردنا ذلك وهذا الذي حدث سببه الأول والأخير هو إنعدام الرؤية الجماعية التي للأسف مازالت غائبة.
وهج اخير
*في المريخ تأكدنا ان للحقيقة وجوه كثيرة فهنالك حقيقة تطرح بقوة وأخرى تحجب بعنفوان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* ريال مدريد يتوج بلقب دوري الأبطال للمرة الحادية عشرة
* زيدان أول مدرب من أصل عربي يفوز بدوري الأبطال
* كريستيانو رونالدو: طلبت من زيدان تسديد الركلة الخامسة
* جابي قائد أتلتيكو مدريد: لا نستحق خسارة اللقب
* ريال مدريد يواجه إشبيلية مجددا في السوبر الأوروبي
* زيدان: التراجع أمام أتلتيكو مدريد بعد الهدف أمر طبيعي
* بيريز: فخور برئاسة ريال مدريد.. وأهدي اللقب لضحايا العراق
* برشلونة يهنئ ريال مدريد على الفوز بدوري الأبطال
* سيميوني يُهدر فرصة خطأ زيدان ويفشل في الثأر
* راموس: التسجيل في النهائيات يبقى دائمًا في التاريخ
* راموس يفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في نهائي دوري الأبطال
* كريستيانو رونالدو هداف دوري الأبطال للمرة الخامسة
* ريال مدريد يواجه إشبيلية مجددا في السوبر الأوروبي
* كاسياس بعد تتويج ريال مدريد: مرحبًا بالحاديعشرة
* بلجيكا تهزم سويسرا بثنائية وديًا 
* موريتانيا تفوز وديا على الجابون بثنائية نظيفة
* فالنسيا يرفض عرض يوفنتوس لضم لاعبه أندريه جوميز
* بورتو البرتقالي يرغب بالمحافظة على المكسيكي لايون
* بيكرمان: وديّة هايتي تحمل طابع مواجهات كوبا أمريكا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - النهائي:

* الأهلي (-- : --) النصر الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: MBC Sports 1

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس رئيس الدولة الإماراتي - النهائي:

* الجزيرة (-- : --) العين الساعة: 17:20 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضيّة 1

..................................................  .......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* ألمانيا (-- : --) سلوفاكيا الساعة: 18:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

* أسبانيا (-- : --) البوسنة والهرسك الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* رومانيا (-- : --) أوكرانيا الساعة: 20:30 

* تركيا (-- : --) الجبل الأسود الساعة: 20:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 4

* إيطاليا (-- : --) إسكوتلندا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3

* البرتغال (-- : --) النرويج الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - النهائي:

* ريال مدريد (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد .. ضربات الترجيحية: (5-3) لصالح الريال

..................................................  .......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* رواندا (0 : 2) السنغال
* سويسرا (1 : 2) بلجيكا
* الجابون (0 : 2) موريتانيا
* المكسيك (1 : 0) باراجواي
* الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (4 : 0) بوليفيا
* بيرو (3 : 1) السلفادور

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 لا مفر من المؤتمر 

 × يتفاقم  الوضع الإداري سوءا بعد سوء يوما بعد يوم، والسوء الإداري يلحق السوء  والخراب بكل المعلقات والملحقات والمكونات للنادي الكبير بكل تأكيد.
 ×  صحيح أن كل الأندية في العالم وحتى تلك التي تقوم على أسس سليمة ومتينة  تتأثر وتضعف في لحظة من اللحظات وفي فترة من الفترات، فهذا أمر طبيعي  ومعتاد وليس به من حرج أبدا أبدا.
 × ولكن الأندية في السودان لها طابعها الخاص والمعقد كثيرا، فهنا الأندية تسمى أهلية ويمتلكها الشعب العاشق لها.
 × هذا الأندية لا تجد الجهات التي تدعمها أو تساعدها ماليا بصورة رسمية  وراتبه كما يحدث في بعض البلدان بسبب الرعاية والتسويق النافع بالعائد  الكافي.
 × أنديتنا تعتمد على دخول المباريات وجيوب الأفراد حسب المزاج والنفسيات وبس .
 × في عهود سابقة كانت الأندية تستطيع أن تسير نشاطها بشئ قليل من الجهد  والمال ، لأنها ما كانت تتحمل نفقات دولاريه للأجانب من مدربين ولاعبين  وخلافه .
 × يقول الزعيم ود الياس حتى عهدنا الأخير لم نكن نحتاج لتبرعات أكثر من مليونين ثلاثة من أضخم جلابي مريخابي .
 × الآن المريخ دخل معمعة الأجانب وأصبح مطلوب من من يتولى إدارته أن ينتدب  أفضل المدربين واللاعبين الأجانب الذين يكلفون الدولارات الكثيرة ، وإلا  نقع في مثل هذه البشتنة التي نعيشها اليوم . 
 × عانى المريخ كثيرا بعد  ذهاب جمال الوالي والدرب راح ليهو في المويه تماما ، وأصبح أهله في حيرة من  أمرهم لأن المشكلة مشكلة مال ولا شيء غير المال .
 × الرأي عندي هو أن المريخ الآن في مفترق طرق لوما هدأ أهله وحسبوا خطواتهم بدقة وحكمة بالغة .
 × أجد نفسي اختلف تماما مع الحبيب مزمل في تناوله لقضية المريخ ، من زاوية  تدخل المؤتمر الوطني الحزب الحاكم ، في شأن النادي الأحمر .
 × أولا  المريخ يحتاج بشدة لكوادر المؤتمر الوطني العاشقة للمريخ مثل جمال الوالي  ومصطفى عثمان إسماعيل ومحمد الشيخ مدني وعبد الباسط حمزة وأسامة داؤود وكل  أهل الأموال والأفكار والسلطة وحب الأحمر .
 × المريخ يجمع في طياته كل  أهل الأفكار والأهواء والأمزجة من أهل السياسة والرياضة وكل شؤون الحياة ،  والمؤتمر الوطني ليس استثناء بل أولى من غيره بصفته يمتلك السلطة والكلمة  العليا عنده وله ، ثم المال وما أدراك ما المال.
 × والمؤتمر الوطني ظل  يهتم بشؤون المريخ والهلال منذ أن تسلم السلطة وهذا الأمر لا أرى فيه عيب ،  لو أنه جلس إلى أهل الشأن الرياضي والوجعة ويتفاكر معهم في تسيير شوؤن  النادي الكبير .
 × علينا أخي وصديقي مزمل أن نحصر أمرنا في أضيق نقطة ،  حتى لا نتمدد بالطول والعرض ويحدث الضرر بالكيان , ومن الأهمية بمكان أن  نبتعد عن الربط بين مشاكلنا الرياضية وتدخلات السلطة السياسية .
 × والمؤتمر الوطني لم يقصر مع المريخ ويكفينا فقط أنه وهبنا والي الجمال.
 × ويكفيك أنت صديقي مزمل أن الرجل الثالث في المؤتمر الوطني والدولة ،  أصغى إليك ونفذ طلبك وقام بنفره جلبت للنادي عشرة مليار ، أعني سعادة نائب  رئيس الجمهورية الأستاذ حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن .
 × وأمس اجتمع نفر كريم  من أهل المريخ المنتمين للمؤتمر الوطني بقيادة الوالي وعصام الحاج ومتوكل  وعبد الله حسن عيسى واتفقوا على خير للمريخ ونحن نرحب بهذه المبادرة التي  تؤكد على معدن أهل المريخ الأصيل إنها الصفوة.
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، لا مفر من المؤتمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قًـلُـم رياضي
معتز الفاضل 
من م€ٹهو م€‹ الرئيس القااادم ؟ 

× من م€ٹهوم€‹الرئيس القادم لقيادة الكوكب الأحمر ؟؟

عندما تقراء السؤال أعلاه يخطر ببالك شخص معين ليحل محل الضمير (هو ) ...!!!

ما أقصده أنا ليس شخص واسم معين وإنما شخصية وإمكانية وبرنامج المرشح لقيادة الكوكب الأحمر..!!!

× وما يهمني أكثر أمكانية تنفيذ المرشح لبرنامجه الإنتخابي على أرض الواقع .....!!!!

× يجب أن نفكر في البرنامج الذي يقدم معشوقنا ويطوره ويخلصه من الإعتماد على جيوب الأفراد بإيجاد موارد إستثمار للنادي وليس التفكير في شخص ليكون منقذ..!!!!

× يجب ات نفكر في مجلس يضم أصحاب ( المال و الفكر ) من أجل تسيير المرحلة الحالية والنظرة المستقبلية ....!!!

× ولكن المؤسف أنه لا يوجد برنامج مطروح لأي تنظيم !!!!

× كرة القدم الحديثة لم تعد مجرد رياضة يلعبها البعض للتسلية والترفيه بل أصبحت سياسة وثقافة واقتصاد لعديد من الدول ، وبالرغم من أننا أول من عرفها ومارسها إلا اننا لم نواكب عصر الأحتراف ، نعم قد تخوننا الإمكانيات ولكن لو أمتلكنا الثقافة فصدقوني سنحقق المستحيل وسنلحق بالركب ...!!!

× تبقى الأنتخابات لعبه يفوز بها من يمتلك مهارات اللعبة سواءا كأن الأجدر أم لا ؟

× أحيانا تنجح الأنتخابات لأن الأجدر بين المرشحين أمتلك مهارات لعبة الصناديق وأنتصر....!!!!

× وفي كثير من الأحيان تفشل العملية الإنتخابية لأن الأجدر بشغل المنصب لم يمتلك مهارات لعبة الانتخابات..!!

× يبقى على الناخبيين ومن يمتلكون العضوية ومصداقيتهم هو الطريق الاصدق لفوز الأنسب ....!!!!

× وتبقى العضوية المستجلبة والموجهة الخطر الحقيقي الذي يهدد نجاح العملية الانتخابية. ..!!!!

× التعيين الذي يكون بمشورة مجلس الشورى المريخي ورجالات المريخ الحادبين على مصلحة الكيان بعد حل أفضل من الأنتخابات في هذا التوقيت عطفا على الوضع الحالي الذي يمر به الكوكب الأحمر .....!!!!!

× الشفافية (مطلب ) والتعامل (بصدق) أساس النجاح في الأندية وكثير من الرؤساء ولجان التسيير فشلوا في مهمة إدارة هذه الأندية لأنهم أدعوا الأولى ولم يفعلوا بالثانية....!!!

× تعامل أدارت الأندية السودانية يعكس بجلاء العشوائية التي تنعم بها حيث يحضر الرئيس وبقية مجلسه المنتخب أو المعيين ويعمل على زيادة فواتير النادي ويدخلوا في الصفقات ذات الأرقام الخيالية من أجل الشو الإعلامي والكسب الإداري ويحملون النادي فوق طاقته، ومن ثم يرحلون وتتورط الإدارة التي تخلفهم في مديونياتهم ....!!!

× الرأي عندي يجب ان تحصر الديون قبل بداية عمل المجلس الجديد وعند نهاية الفترة تتم محاسبتهم ويلزموا بتسديد الديون التي يخلفونها .....!!!!!

× كنت أستمع لعباراه يتم ترديدها كثيراً عقب كل فوز " رددنا على المتشككين " ولكني كنت لا أعطيها أهتماماً ، وكذلك كلمة " أعداء النجاح " .

× أقتربت أكثر من الوسط الرياضي وأدركت أن هذه الطبقة موجودة بالفعل وتوجد معهم عدة طبقات همها الاكتساب والمصالح الشخصية ولايضعون مصالح الكيا ن حتي في آخر مصالحهم.

× تصدقوا لو أنني قلت
:(
أن هنالك مريخاب يتمنون سقوط المريخ ويسعون بكل قوة لتحقيق هذا )؟

× يمكن أن تحتمل هلاليا أو عطبراويا أو أهلاويا يتمنى سقوط المريخ خاصة أذا كان التنافس محلي ولكن عندما تجد مريخيين ضد المريخ هنا تكمن الكارثة......!!!!

× هناك كتلة في المريخ لا تظهر إلا وقت الأزمات لا للمساهمة في حل الأزمة ولكن من أجل الشماتة والفرح الذي يخفوهو في قلوبهم ولكن تفضحهو أقاويلهم ومواقفهم.

يظهر هولاء الشرزمة من أجل أطلاق تصريحات على شاكلة
" حزرناكم & وقلنا لكم & لم تستمعوا & ..."؟؟؟

× حسب تقديري فترة لجنة التسيير هي الفترة التي أحتاج فيها الكيان إلي أبنائه المخلصيين ليقفوا معه فليراجعوا من تواروا ولازوا بالصمت مواقفهم تجاه المعشوق ولم نسمع عنهم شيئاً في هذه الفترة .......!!

وظلوا في بيات شتوي ...!!!

اين كنتم والمريخ في أمس الحاجه لكم...؟؟

اين كنتم ومعشوقكم يناديكم ؟؟

لماذا لم تجيبو الندا ؟

الم تدعوا أنكم حريصون عليه؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ود الياس يبارك عودة الوالي 
 
 
  بارك محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشوري  المريخ الجلسة التي انعقدت بمنزل جمال الوالي بمشاركة عدد من الرموز  المريخية التي انتهت بموافقة جمال الوالي العودة لرئاسة المريخ من جديد ..  واضاف ان عدد من اعضاء مجلس الشوري اجتمعوا معي بالامس وتم تقديم شرح وافي  لتفاصيل اجتماع الصفا .. من جهة ثانية سيعقد مجلس شوري المريخ اجتماعا هاما  مع الوزير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الكيني يتراجع ويوافق على مواجهة السودان

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تراجع المنتخب الكيني لكر ة القدم، اليوم السبت، عن رفضه ملاقاة نظيره السوداني، وذلك بموافقة الاتحاد الكيني رسميا على خوض مباراة تجريبية بين المنتخبين يوم الثلاثاء القادم بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي، في إطار استعداداتهما للجولة القادمة من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بالجابون 2017.

وكان الاتحاد الكيني قد رفض مباراة كانت محددة بين المنتخبين يوم 27 مايو/ ايار الجاري بحجة أنه لم يوافق رسميا عليها، ولكنه عاد وقبل بالمباراة.

ومن ناحية أخرى، واصل المنتخب السوداني تدريباته الإعدادية بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي، استعدادا لمواجهة مضيفه سيراليون يوم 4 يونيو/ حزيران القادم، وذلك حين خاض صباح السبت حصة ثانية باستاد أنيايو بوسط العاصمة نيروبي التي وصلها أمس، وسيخوض تدريبا آخر صباح الإثنين يكمل إعداده لمواجهة نظيره الكيني.

وسيغادر منتخب السودان إلى العاصمة السيراليونية فري تاون فجر يوم الأربعاء القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأزمة الإدارية بالمريخ السوداني تنتظر عودة الوالي

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

في أعقاب إعلان مجلس الإدارة المكلف بنادي المريخ السوداني، استقالته من خلال مؤتمر صحفي الخميس الماضي، بدأ الفريق الأحمر السوداني يعيش في أزمة إدارية حقيقية لم يشهدها طوال تاريخه، فقد تدخل وزير الرياضة المختص بولاية الخرطوم اليسع الصديق وصرح بأنه لم يتسلم استقالة المجلس، بل ولن يقبلها هو أمر أعتبر سلبيا لأن المجلس المعني لا يريد الاستمرار ولا ترغب قواعد وتيارات عديدة بالمريخ في استمراره.

جانب آخر أعتبر إيجابيًا في الأزمة هو ترتيب جماهير المريخ بشكل علني لمسيرة أطلق عليها المسيرة اسم "المسيرة المليونية" سوف تتحرك بإتجاه مكتب والي الخرطوم لترفع مذكرة له للضغط بإتجاه توجيه رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي بالعدول عن قراره الرافض بتولي رئاسة النادي مجددًا وحدد للمسيرة صباح يوم الإثنين، وهي مسيرة القصد منها الضغط على جمال الوالي.

وفي هذا الوقت فإن مجلس شورى المريخ يصرح رئيسه ورئيس النادي السابق محمد الياس محجوب، تارة سلبا ويلوم أجهزة السلطة الحاكمة بعدم الرجوع لمجلس الشورى بالنادي الأحمر للتشاور في أمر تعيين مجالس الإدارات المتعاقبة بالنادي خاصة في أمر تعيين المجلس المؤقت الحالي، وتارة يترجى السلطة السياسية الحاكمة بأن تقنع جمال الوالي بالعودة لرئاسة نادي المريخ أو تقديم شخص آخر بمقدراته لتولى رئاسة النادي.

وهو هنا في الموقفين يناقض نفسه فهو يريد لمجلس شورى المريخ أن يدير النادي إداريا وتكون له المرجعية في تكوين مجالس إدارات النادي المتعاقبة، وفي ذات الوقت حين يتعثر المريخ ماليا يرجو السلطة أن تقدم للمريخ رئيسا بمقدرات مالية.

التطور الأكبر واللافت في أزمة المريخ حدث اليوم السبت، بجلوس جمال الوالي لعدد من الشخصيات القيادية بالنادي السوداني والتي قدمت له رؤية حول كيفية إدارة النادي في المرحلة القادمة.

الإجتماع المعني تم بمنزل جمال الوالي ما يعني قبول الرجل ضمنيا بالعودة لرئاسة نادي المريخ، وقد حضر الإجتماع سكرتير النادي التاريخي المعروف عصام الحاج وهو الذي تسبب في استقالة جمال الوالي قبل سنتين، ونائب الوالي السابق في عدة دورات الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وعضوي المجالس السابقة متوكل أحمد علي زأزهري وداعة الله، والقيادي المعروف وأحد منظري ومؤسسي تنظيم النهضة الذي ظهر في تسعينات القرن الماضي نادر مالك.

وقد نقلت هذه المجموعة من الشخصيات رغبة كل مجتمع المريخ في تصدي جمال الوالي للمرحلة القادمة وذلك من واقع أن المريخ يمر بمنعطف خطير يتطلب وجود شخصية مقبولة إلى حد كبير من جماهير المريخ.

وقد تحدث جمال الوالي للمجتمعين بمنزله بكل رحابة صدر، وتحدث عن الظروف الحالية المرتبطة بالمسائل المالية المتعلقة بالنادي وإلتزامات اللاعبين، وقد إلتزم الحضور كلهم بالعمل على الوصول للعملومة الحقيقية في الجوانب المالية التي يمكن أن تعيد الاستقرار للمريخ، وذلك قبل أن يتخذ جمال الوالي قراره بقبول رئاسة لجنة التسيير الجديدة المتوقعة.

وقد توصولوا معه لاتفاق على أن المرحلة القادمة هي مرحلة الجميع بنادي المريخ وليس وحده، مع تأكيد على أن كل قطاعات المريخ سوف تتعاون معه، وأن يقوم المجتمعون بالاجتماع بمجلس شورى المريخ، وأن تشهد الساعات القادمة تحركات في كل الإتجاهات في أعلى المستويات مثل الدولة وأجهزتها التنفيذية وعلى مستوى كبار أهل المريخ وجماهيره من أجل الترتيب للمرجلة المقبلة "ما بعد استقالة المجلس الحالي".

ويتوقع أن تشهد الساعات اقليلة القادمة تطورات أكبر في الأزمة المالية والإدارية بالمريخ السوداني, خاصة وأن وزير الرياضة بالخرطوم قرر الإجتماع بالمجلس المستقيل والذي رفض أعضاؤه مبدأ الإجتماع نفسه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
تناقضات اليسع


â–، إستضاف الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ الوزير اليسع وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم أمس الأول عبر برنامج عالم الرياضة للحديث عن تداعيات الإستقالات التي تقدمت بها لجنة التسيير قبل أيام.

â–، لم يحفل اللقاء بالكثير أو الجديد غير بعض التناقضات التي أطلقها الوزير الولائي فيما يخص اللجنة التي اختارها خلال شهر أكتوبر الماضي.

â–، قال الوزير اليسع أنه لن يقبل إستقالات اللجنة مالم يتسلّم تقاريرها ومضابطها النهائية خصوصاً أنهم اعتلوا منصة المشهد الرئاسي بنادي المريخ عقب تكليف مباشر.

â–، على اليسع أن لا يهدر جهوده كثيراً في محاولة إثناء اللجنة الفاشلة ويقتصر إجتماع اليوم فقط على استلام التقارير لأن ما حدث خلال الأيام الفائتة لا يمنحهم أي أحقية للإستمرارية على قيادة ناد بحجم المريخ.

â–، اقبل استقالاتهم وطالبهم بالتقارير فقط.

â–، قال الوزير أن اللجنة حققت نتائج متميزة وعملت (سيستم) ونقلت المريخ (نقلتين) ولم يذكر لنا سعادته النقلة الأولى ولا الثانية التي أشار إليهما.

â–، عن أي انجازات يتحدث الوزير ولجنته التي كونها استلمت فريقاً بلغ نصف نهائي الأبطال واستقالت وسلمت العهدة والفريق مغادر على يد أضعف فرق افريقيا على مستوى البطولتين القاريتين الأبطال والكونفردالية.

â–، ذكر الوزير أنهم لا يحبذوا ترسيخ مفاهيم ضرورة وجود الرأسمالي على سدة حكم الأندية لأنهم يرغبون في تحولها إلى مؤسسات.

â–، على سعادة الوزير أن يحرص اولاً على تغيير قوانين الرياضة بالبلاد والتي تقف كمانع كثيف أمام التحوّل المذكور وعليه أن يعي أن كرة القدم باتت صناعة لا تدار بالأفكار وإنما بالمال اولاً والفكر ثانياً.

â–، ذكر اليسع أنهم كحكومة تحملوا مسؤولياتهم وقدموا (عشرة مليارات) خلال الفترة الأولى ومثلها خلال الفترة الثانية.

â–، وهنا نسأل سيادة الوزير (هل تسلمت لجنة التسيير مليارات النفرة الثانية)؟ أم أن ما حدث بالقصر الرئاسي مجرّد شو ليس إلا.

â–، من خلال لقاء اليسع بالتلفزيون القومي خلصنا بأن (التعيين الجديد) سيكون هو سيّد الموقف ولا مجال لإقامة الجمعية العمومية وعلى أهل المريخ ان يلتفوا حول كلمة سواء لتقديم لجنة تسيير جديدة تخدم كيان المريخ في المقام الأول.

â–، مداخلة الأستاذ الفاتح حسين مفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة لولاية الخرطوم كشفت من جديد ما اقترفه السيّد أسامة ونسي من تغييب للديمقراطية ووضع المريخ في هذا الموقف الحرج.

â–، حيث ذكر المفوض الولائي أنهم تسلموا كشوفات العضوية (مختومة ومكتملة) وقبل أن يبدأوا الاجراءات المتعلقة بإنعقاد الجمعية العمومية فوجئوا بخطاب رسمي من رئيس لجنة التسيير (عقب يومين) يطلب فيه اعادة الكشوفات لأجل (مراجعتها) !!

â–، بمعنى أن فرية استعادة الكشوفات (للختم) تبرير حق اريد به باطل لأنه كما ذكر الصديق العزيز الشوق غلاب عضو منتديات جماهير المريخ بأن المفوضية لن تتسلّم الكشوفات بدون ختم.

â–، ذكر الفاتح حسين انهم خاطبوا الأمين العام والسيّد ونسي لإعادة الكشوفات ولكنهم حتى اللحظة (نهار الجمعة) لم يتسلموا شيئاً.

â–، ونسي خارج البلاد (بكشوفات العضوية) واعضاء لجنته عقدوا مؤتمرهم الصحفي و (استقالوا) أي تلاعب هذا يا سادة وأي اجهاض أكثر من ذلك لديمقراطية الرياضة !!

â–، برر الوزير ما حدث بوجود صراع وتيارات مريخية ونحن نقول له أن من اقترف الفعل هو رئيس لجنة التسيير الذي أتيتم به عبر بوابة السياسة وحزب (المؤتمر الوطني).

â–، ذكر الوزير بأنهم لم يوجهوا بسحب الكشوفات لقطع الطريق امام سوداكال وعلى سعادة الوزير أن يسأل من جاء به رئيساً للجنة (لماذا سحب الكشوفات وغادر خارج القطر)؟

â–، أما الجزئية المثيرة للسخرية بحق فهو حديثه عن (لجنة فنية) اختارت بموجبها أعضاء لجنة التسيير وفقاً (لسوابق رياضية) وخبرات في مجال إدارة أندية كرة القدم.

â–، يعمينا ويطرشنا ما سمعنا بأي منهم في منصب إداري رياضي مرموق متعلّق بنشاط (كرة القدم) حتى رئاسة ونسي لوزارة الشباب والرياضة لولاية الخرطوم لم تتجاوز (العامين) من (2012) وحتى (2014).

â–، وهى فترة تتعلّق بقيادة وزارة رياضية لمختلف المناشط وليست إدارة نادي رياضي بحجم المريخ.

â–، ذكر الوزير أن اللجنة أثبتت جدارتها وعملت إنجازات ملموسة وما حدث نتيجة لصراعات داخلية.

â–، أتمنى أن يسرد لنا الوزير انجازات اللجنة التي فشلت في تسيير ابسط مقومات النشاط الكروي للنادي الأحمر وفي مقدمته سداد مستحقات اللاعبين.

â–، ذكر الوزير أن أرقام الديون غير مخيفة !! كم هو رقم الديون يا معالي الوزير؟

â–، وأضاف هناك لجنة تكونت من وزارتي الشباب والرياضة والمريخ لحصر الديون ومقرها (وزارة الشباب والرياضة) وأكّد أن هذه الديون هى مسؤولية (الحكومة) ممثلة في وزارة المالية.

â–، ولكنه جاء وبتر الحديث أعلاه عندما قال أن هناك اشكالية في حصر الديون وكل مرة يظهر لهم دائن جديد !!

â–، طيب لجنة حصر الديون دي بتعمل في شنو؟

â–، ومن هنا نوجه رسالة لأي دائن على نادي المريخ بأن يتوجه على الفوز لمقر وزارة الشباب والرياضة ومقابلة اللجنة المذكورة لأن الوزير اليسع قطع قول كل خطيب ووعد بالسداد من قبل الحكومة.

â–، العندو قروش على المريخ يمشي الوزارة ياخد حقو.

â–، ختم الوزير مقابلة التلفزيون بالحديث عن الموردة التي فشلت في لملمة شملها وتدحرجت للأولى وهنا نوجه سؤال مباشر لسعادة الوزير (ماذا فعلت الحكومة تجاه نادي الموردة) وخصوصاً وزارة الشباب والرياضة وهل أوفت الحكومة بوعودها السابقة قبل احدى (الحملات الانتخابية) وهو ملف سنعود إليه بالتفصيل بإذن الله.

â–، مع الإشارة لنقطة مهمة جداً لسعادة الوزير بأنه لا وجه للمقارنة اطلاقاً بين المريخ والموردة لأن جماهير المريخ قادرة على ترتيب أوضاع ناديها فقط ابتعدوا انتم عن تسييس الرياضة.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: اقبل الاستقالات وسيقدّم مجتمع المريخ من هم أكفأ من برالمة العمل الرياضي بالأندية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل احمد علي : جمال الوالي سيجد كل دعم وسند من كل ألوان الطيف المريخي

كشف السيد متوكل أحمد علي مهندس اللقاء الذي تم بدار جمال الوالي تفاصيل ما حدث مشيراً إلى أن هذا الاجتماع انطلق من منزله وكان من المفترض أن يكون الوالي حضوراً فيه، ولكن لظرف خاص لم يتمكن من الحضور فانتقل الجميع إلى داره من اجل التفاكر معه، واقناعه بالعودة من جديد لرئاسة نادي المريخ، واضاف: اجتمعنا في البداية في منزلي وتفاكرنا حول كل قضايا الساعة في الساحة المريخية وبعدها قررنا الذهاب إلى منزل الرئيس جمال الوالي الذي استقبل الجميع برحابة صدر واكد انه لن يرفض طلباً لرجالات المريخ، لأن كل الذين حضروا جاءوا بدافع الحرص والإشفاق على المريخ، وأضاف: حتى الذين كانت لديهم خلافات مع جمال الوالي في وجهات النظر في وقت سابق، تساموا فوق الصغائر من اجل المريخ الكيان وكانوا حضوراً في الاجتماع وفي مقدمتهم عصام الحاج ونادر مالك، مؤكداً ان الجميع أمنوا على أن جمال الوالي هو رجل المرحلة وصمام امان استقرار المريخ وأن هذه الحقيقة أكدها حتى الذين كانوا على خلاف مع الرجل، وتابع متوكل: اللقاء كان هادفاً ومثمراً، وتحدث فيه الجميع عن متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة وكيفية مساعدة المريخ على تجاوز كل مشاكله وازماته، وأمّن الحادبون على ضرورة عودة جمال الوالي لأنه الرجل الذي يحظى باجماع لا مثيل له ويمكن أن يمثل ضامناً اساساً لاستقرار المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة، وتقدم متوكل بجزيل شكره لكل من لبى الدعوة بدافع الحرص على استقرار المريخ والعمل بجدية من اجل اعادته للطريق الصحيح متمنياً أن يتجاوز الأحمر هذه المرحلة الصعبة وان ينطلق بقوة لتحقيق احلام وتطلعات جماهيره.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صدي
قنحن في المريخ اخوة

إذا احتربت يوماً وسالت دماؤها
تذكرت القربي فسالت دموعها
وأبيات دكتور عمر لا تنسخ
نحن في المريخ اخوة
نعشق النجم ونهوى
واختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى
* ولقاء الأمس في منزل الوالي رفع صخرة كبيرة كانت تجثم على صدر كل مريخي.
* تجمع أهل المريخ.. الرايات طأطت للعلم.
* هكذا ما يجب أن يكون.
* عاش أهل المريخ أياماً عصيبة واشفقوا على النجمة الحبيبة.
* لكن دوماً تبيّن للمريخ شمعة الضوء.. وقمر.. ثم تبزغ الشمس.
* قد لا يكون تم حل.. لكن اجتماع أهل المريخ هو الحل.
* إن تركوه لتخبط الوزارة سيكون مثل المريض الذي منعت عنه الزيارة.
* لابد من نشر الديون التي علي المريخ.
* إن نشرت بشفافية فستؤدي كلها.
* أجزم إن كل قروب مريخي يمكن أن يحل دينا.
* ما جعل الأمور تصل إلى ما وصلت إليه هو دغمسة لجنة التسيير.
* تباطؤها في الحل.
* ليس الأمر مرتبطاً بجمال الوالي.
* ولا الحل في عودته هو بالذات.
* لكنه اليوم صمام أمان للمريخ.
* ودعونا نتحدث بصراحة.
* من كان ينغص على جمال الوالي ومجلسه هو نادر مالك وعصام الحاج.. ومتوكل أحمد علي في صف جمال… فتجمع كل هولاء يعني أن الوضع أنذر بالخطر.
* ويختلفون حول المريخ لا عليه… لذلك ينبغي تهئية الجو لانجاح مبادرة 28 مايو، ودعمها من الجميع…
* على الدولة أن تضطلع بمسئولياتها وتحاول دعم المريخ بتسريع استخلاص أموال التبرعات… وعلى الوالي الفريق عبد الرحيم أن يولي الأمر اهتماماً أكبر فالمريخ ليس بالهين ولا الصغير ليكون حقل تجارب كما يفعل الوزير الذي ترك المريخ في اسوأ وضع شهدناه عليه وسافر ثم عاد مستهوناً بكل ما يجري.. التسيير عجزت عن تسيير أمور النادي فقدمت استقالتها فأبى قبولها.
* أتى بها لتعقد الجمعية العمومية التي تنتخب مجلساً لسنوات فلازالت تشك في الأوراق حتى ضاعت الخطة والطريق.
* مجلس تسيير جديد هو الحل وبشورى أهل المريخ من كباره وما أكثرهم.
* لابد أن تدعم الدولة أولاً وتحل كل دين فالذين يدفعون الضرائب ينتمي كلهم أو جلهم للقمة من مريخ وهلال ويريدون لهذين الفريقين أن يعيشا في استقرار ينفس لهم فالكرة هي متنفس هذا الشعب.
* جمال الوالي هو أفضل من يعطي الأمر في هذه الظروف فلا يملك أحد إجماعاً مثله ولا يملك أحد عفواً مثله فلكل هذه السنوات لم يسمع منه أحد ما يسيء.
* يمكن أن توسع لجنة التسيير الجديدة لتضم أكثر وأكبر عدد فالمريخ هذه الأيام يحتاج للجميع بعد أن عرف كل منسوبيه أن لا كبد لغيرهم عليه.
* يحسب للذين اجتمعوا أمس أنهم جاءت بهم مريخيتهم التي لا يشكك بها أو فيها أحد…وهم كبار مهما اختلف الناس معهم.
* على مجلس الشورى أن يقيم لقاءت في الهواء الطلق مع كل الأطياف للالتفاف حول المريخ فبلوة هذا التشظي عساها تخبئ. نعمة المصالحة الكبري..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي : لا أريد تكرار التجربة السابقة

قال جمال الوالي إنه لا يريد أن يكرر تجربته السابقة التي امتدت لثلاثة عشر عاماً، لكنه يريد أن يقدم أفكاراً جديدة من شأنها أن تجعل المريخ ينعم بالاستقرار الإداري سواء أن كان الوالي على رئاسته أو أي شخص آخر، وشدد الوالي على أهمية أن يتحول المريخ إلى نادٍ أسري جاذب، لأن هذه الخطوة من شأنها أن تنشط إيرادات العضوية، وقال جمال الوالي إنه مازال مصراً على ان الاستثمار الحقيقي في المريخ في فريق الكرة، مؤكداً أن الأحمر لو كان في افضل حالاته هذا الموسم، وحقق نتائج جيدة في البطولات الأفريقية والمحلية لما عانى المجلس المستقيل، لأن ظهور فريق الكرة بشكل جيد يعني اقبال جماهيري يحقق عائداً ضخماً عبر شباك التذاكر مع الحصول على حافز معتبر من الكاف يكفي لمقابلة الاستحقاقات الخارجية، ورأى الوالي أنه وفي ظل التحديات التي تواجه الدولة والتعقيدات الاقتصادية التي لا تخفى على احد من الصعب جداً أن تدعم الدولة الأندية مثلما كانت تدعمها في السابق، مشدداً على أهمية حصر الديون الحالية ومناقشة كيفية الوفاء بتلك المديونيات حتى لا تقف حجر عثرة أمام المجلس القادم، وتحول دون تنزيل أفكاره إلى ارض الواقع.

سلمت المجلس ميزانية واضحة ونريد ان نعرف كل شيء

قال جمال الوالي إن مجلسه عندما استقال سلم المجلس الذي جاء بعده ميزانية واضحة وتقريراً متكاملاً عن الوضع المالي مع تفاصيل المديونيات والمبالغ المستحقة والتي كانت أعلى من المديونيات، مؤكداً أنهم وبنفس القدر يريدون معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الديون الحالية ومتأخرات اللاعبين بطريقة واضحة لا تنقصها الشفافية، لمعرفة الكيفية التي يمكن أن نقابل بها هذه المديونيات.

لابد من ضمانات كافية

جمال الواليطالب الوالي بضرورة توافر ضمانات كافية لمساعدة الدولة في حل الديون مع تقديم الدعم اللازم للمجلس لتنفيذ المشاريع الاستثمارية المقترحة، لأنه ودون توافر ضمانات بتقديم الدولة للدعم المطلوب للمجلس لن يستطيع أي شخص إدارة النادي.

وأشار الوالي إلى أنه لا يريد هذه الضمانات من الدولة وحدها، بل من كل أبناء المريخ، حتى يلتفوا حول ناديهم ويقدموا له الدعم المطلوب، مراهناً على أن المريخ لديه إمكانيات لا يستهان بها، يمكن أن تجعله قادراً على تحمل كل تبعات الصرف المالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد التام يتعهد للاعبين بحل كل المشاكل المالية    



حرص محي الدين عبد التام المكلف بالاشراف على فريق الكرة على مخاطبة اللاعبين وتحدث معهم حول متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة، واشاد بحرص اللاعبين على المشاركة في اول مران برغم الظروف التي تواجه عدد من اللاعبين، وتمنى عبد التام الا ينشغل اللاعبون بالاستقالات الجماعية، لأن الوضع الإداري بالنادي لن يمتد لفريق الكرة، وأنهم قرروا الاشراف على كل ما يتعلق بفريق الكرة برغم قرار الاستقالة وتوفير كل الالتزامات المالية للاعبين، لذلك طالبهم بعدم الانشغال بتلك الاستقالات، والتركيز على اداء دورهم على أكمل وجه داخل المستطيل الأخضر، وطمأن عبدالتام اللاعبين على قدرة المجلس في تسليمهم كامل مستحقاتهم المالية في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة لأن المجلس يضع تلك المستحقات في مقدمة الأولويات، وأنهم تلقوا ما يؤكد بوصول مبالغ معتبرة إلى خزانة النادي في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وأكد لهم أن كل هذه الأموال سيتم توظيفها بالكامل في حل مشاكل اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلس الشورى يجتمع مع الوزير اليسع اليوم للمطالبة بعودة الوالي
مسيرة جماهيرية هادرة غدا إلى منزل الوالي من أجل عودته للرئاسة

شمس الدين الأمين

اقترب جمال الوالي أكثر من أي وقت مضى من العودة من جديد لرئاسة نادي المريخ وعلى ضوء الاجتماع الذي عقدته قيادات مريخية بارزة مع الوالي بمنزله وحصل من خلاله المجتمعون على موافقته بالعودة من جديد لرئاسة النادي تداول اعضاء مجلس الشورى على نطاق واسع بمنزل رئيس المجلس محمد الياس محجوب أمر عودة الوالي من جديد وأمنوا على ضرورة مقابلة الوزير اليسع اليوم حتى يستجيب لنبض الشارع المريخي ويعيد الوالي من جديد إلى الرئاسة.

يتوقع أن يعقد مجلس الشورى المريخي على مستوى قياداته اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم مع الاستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بغرض التشاور والتفاكر معه حول الأزمة المريخية وضرورة استصحاب رأي الشورى وكبار المريخ في هذه الأزمة حتى لا يعود النادي إلى المربع الأول بعد ان تخطى الوزير الكبار في الدفع بلجنة التسيير التي كانت تجربتها سيئة للغاية وتسببت في تراجع لا مثيل له في نتائج فريق الكرة، ويأتي تحرك مجلس الشورى بناء على دعوة الوزير لهذا المجلس حتى يتحرك ويلعب دوره على أكمل وجه من اجل استقرار المريخ، وسيخطر مجلس الشورى الوزير رسمياً بضرورة الإعلان الفوري عن لجنة تسيير جديدة بقيادة جمال الوالي باعتباره رجل المرحلة والخيار الأمثل لقيادة المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة، وأمّنت قيادات الشورى على مقابلة الوزير بناء على مخرجات الاجتماع الذي عقده عدد من أقطاب المريخ مع السيد جمال الوالي بمنزله وحصلوا من خلاله على موافقته حتى يعود من جديد ليتولى رئاسة النادي في المرحلة المقبلة، وسيحظى الوالي هذه المرة بإجماع لا مثيل له بعد ان تقدمت قيادات معارضة الصفوف من اجل المطالبة بعودة الوالي بعد ان وقفت على الأوضاع القاتمة في النادي بعد ابتعاده عن العمل الإداري حيث كان نادر إبراهيم مالك وعصام الحاج في مقدمة الذين زاروا الوالي بمنزله بغرض اقناعه بالعودة من جديد لرئاسة النادي برغم أن عدد من أعضاء التحالف المريخي رفضوا مخرجات اللقاء الذي تم بدار الوالي وطالبوا بعقد الجمعية العمومية، لكن الأغلبية الكاسحة طالبت بعودة الوالي للرئاسة وبالتالي كان صوت القلة النشاز خافتاً ولم يجد من يهتم به الأمر الذي دفع الشورى لعقد اجتماع مطوّل بدار رئيسه محمد الياس محجوب بحضور نادر إبراهيم مالك والطيب الجزار وعدد من القيادات وأمّن المجتمعون على ضرورة مقابلة الوزير اليوم وشرح التعقيدات في المشهد الإداري بنادي المريخ مع الإسهام في تقديم الحلول التي من شأنها أن تجعل النادي ينعم بالاستقرار الإداري وفي مقدمة هذه الحلول عودة الوالي من جديد للرئاسة باعتباره الضامن الأكبر لاستقرار النادي وتقدمه، ومن المتوقع أن يسهم لقاء الشورى في تسريع خطوات الوزير حتى يكف عن محاولاته لاقناع لجنة التسيير بالعودة من جديد بعد ان شعر اليسع بان اللجنة التي دفع بها لإدارة المريخ أصبحت مرفوضة بصورة لا تصدق وأن عودتها تبدو مستحيلة، لذلك ربما استجاب لنبض الشارع المريخي ووافق على عودة الوالي عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة لتصريف الأمور الإدارية في المرحلة المقبلة والترتيب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية حتى تنتخب مجلس إدارة جديد عبر عضوية حقيقية بعيدة عن الاستجلاب.

مسيرة هادرة تطالب بعودة الوالي

نشطت جماهير المريخ وتحركت على مستوى كافة الروابط من اجل تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة إلى منزل الرئيس جمال الوالي من اجل اقناعه بالعودة من جديد إلى رئاسة النادي، ونشطت اللجنة العليا لهذه المسيرة في حشد الروابط ودفعت بطلب للسلطات الأمنية من أجل الحصول على موافقتها لتنظيم هذه المسيرة السلمية والتي تعتبر مبادرة هادفة من اجل استقرار المريخ مع التأكيد على وفاء الجماهير للرئيس جمال الوالي ولما قدمه للنادي حتى تسهم هذه التظاهرة الجماهيرية في عودته من جديد، وتوقع عبد الوكيل عثمان مشجع المريخ المعروف وأحد الناشطين في تنظيم هذه المسيرة أن يتسلموا اليوم بصورة رسمية موافقة السلطات على تنظيم هذه المسيرة مؤكداً مشاركة جماهير المريخ على نطاق واسع في هذه المسيرة الهادرة متوقعاً أن يستجيب الوالي لنبض الشارع المريخي وان يتراجع عن موقفه حتى يعود لرئاسة النادي من جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الوالي يعود للكوكب الاحمر


* كما كان متوقعا.. تدافع أهل المريخ أصحاب الوجعة من أجل إيجاد الحل الأمثل للخروج بالفريق من النفق المظلم الذى تسبب فيه الوزير اليسع بمساعدة لجنة التسيير.

* جلسة ما مننظور مثيلها جمعت كل الأطياف بمنزل الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي عصر الأمس.

* وتنادى الكل في حب المريخ.

* وتباروا في إظهار معدنهم الحقيقي في وقت الشدة.

* وضربوا أروع الأمثلة في التفاني لخدمة الكيان في أي مكان وزمان.

* هذا هو المريخ.. رائع بابنائه الخلص المريدين له دون منٍّ أو أذى.

* بل هو حبٌ نابع من الدواخل.. لا يتبدل مهما تبدلت الأيام ومهما تعاقبت الأزمان.

* يبقى حب المريخ في القلوب.

صدى ثان

* بالأمس التقى جيل البطولات بجيل التضحيات.

* كانت اللقيا بين العمالقة جمال الوالي وعصام الحاج وعبدالله حسن عيسى.

* وحتى الديار التي احتضنت اللقاء كانت أكثر فرحاً وحبوراً.

* وتمخض الاجتماع غير المعلن إلى اتفاق في جل الاطروحات.

* ضمانات من أجل الاستمرارية دون توقف ولعدم تكرار التجربة السابقة من أجندة السيد جمال الوالى.

* ووجدت قبولاً لدى العامة من واقع أنها الخطوة الأولى في طريق عودة الوالى لسدة الحكم في الكوكب الأحمر.

* التفاءل ساد الجلسة التاريخية وبدأ مولانا أزهرى وداعة الله الأكثر تحركاً والفرح يكاد يقـفز من بين ضلوعه.

* وهو نفس شعور بقية الموجودين في حي الصفا.

* وارتياح ساد الجميع بعد ترحيب الوالي بالحضور وتخصيص لعصام الحاج إيذاناً بأنه في وجود المريخ تذوب كل الحساسيات وتنصهر كل الخلافات ويبقى الزعيم الوعاء الذى يسع الجميع.

آخر الأصداء

* برز اسم بكري بخيت كأحد الأسماء الجديدة في العمل بنادي المريخ خلال الفترة القادمة.

* بكري اسم مجهول للغالبية من أهل الزعيم.

* إلا أنه تقدم الصفوف وامتلك الجرأة للجلوس على المقاعد الأمامية.. وبالتأكيد له إلمام بكل كبيرة وصغيرة فيما يتعلق بالملف المالي بنادي المريخ.

* وبلا شك إنه سيكون إضافة جديدة للعمل الإداري بالمريخ إذا استطاع أن يكسب ثقتهم ببرنامج مطروح يتم تنفيذه على أرض الواقع.

* حالياً المريخ يحتاج إلى أمثال بكري بخيت.

* وجمال الوالي من ضمن حديثه بالأمس للمجموعه التي زارته في منزله… انه يريد أن تتفاعل معه كل القطاعات.

* وعدم تكرار التجربة السابقة والتركيز على التفاف كل أهل المريخ على قلب رجل واحد في الآراء والدعم والبرامج.

* عبد الله حسن عيسى أينما ظهر كان التفوق شعاره.. وهو حقيقة النجاح يمشي على قدمين.. وكان بشارة خير والفأل الحسن.

* اليوم الاجتماع الأخير للجنة التسيير مع الوزير اليسع بخصوص الاستقالات المقدمة.

* الرأي المتوقع هو قبول الاستقالات.

* والتجهيز والإعداد للجنة تسيير أخرى.

* نتعشم بأن يستفيد اليسع من كل أخطاء الماضي ويحولها إلى ايجابيات.. خاصة بعد أن نال النصيب الأكبر من غضب وسخط أهل المريخ طوال الفترة السابقة.

* فشل مران الزعيم بالأمس وكما كان متوقعاً نسبة للظروف التي يمر بها الفريق إدارياً.

* ونأمل أن ينصلح الأمر اليوم.. وكفانا مزيداً من الأوجاع.. والضياع.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري في رمضان بين الرفض والقبول    
خالد هارون: استمرار المنافسة في الشهر المعظم يحتاج للمال والأندية تعاني بشدة
مريخ البحير يرحب باللعب في أي وقت.. وهلال كادوقلي يلتزم بالبرمجة ويطالب بالعدالة


عبد الله التمادي

برز اتجاه ان لجنة البرمجة التابعة للاتحاد العام تنوي انطلاقة الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز في الخامس والعشرين من يونيو المقبل منتصف شهر رمضان إلا أن اللجنة لم تحدد تواريخ المباريات وعدد المباريات التي تجري خلال شهر رمضان ويجدر ذكره أن هنالك مباريات ستلعب في شهر رمضان وهي المباريات التي تم نقلها من الدور الأول وعددها أربعة مباريات وهي لقاءات المريخ أمام الأهلي شندي والهلال كادوقلي والهلال بالإضافة إلى لقاء الهلال والخرطوم الوطني فيما هنالك مباراتان في كأس السودان في دور الستة عشر بين الأمل والأهلي عطبرة ولقاء الأهلي مدني والأهلي شندي، ربما تجد المباريات التي تلعب في رمضان الرفض من الأندية خاصة وأن عدد كبير من أندية الدوري لم تستعد جيداً للدورة الثانية بعد انتهاء فترة التسجيلات فيما ستواجه المباريات مشكلة الإضاءة في بعض الملاعب والتي لا تلعب مبارياتها في الفترة المسائية إلا أن عدد من الأندية فضلت أن تؤجل كل مباريات الدورة الثانية إلى ما بعد عطلة العيد حتى تتمكن الأندية من الإعداد الجيد وأداء كل المباريات في توقيت متقارب.

مطالبة بالعدالة في البرمجة

 شرف احمد موسىقال الكابتن شرف الدين أحمد موسى المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي الهلال كادوقلي إنهم ملتزمون تمام بالبرمجة التي تصدرها اللجنة المنظمة باعتبارها الجهة السئولة عن البرمجة وأنهم لا يمانعون من أداء المباريات في رمضان حسب البرمجة وقال لكن يجب على اللجنة أن تراعي العدالة في البرمجة للدورة الثانية وأن تستفيد من التضارب الذي حدث في الدور الأول خاصة وأن هنالك أندية لم تنه مبارياتها في الدور الأول ويجب أولا إكمال كل المباريات ليكون مبدأ العدالة هو السائد وقال معروف إن شهر رمضان عادة يحتاج اللعب فيه ليلاً ويؤكد ان هنالك مشكلة في الاضاءاة في بعض الولايات والملاعب بالإضافة لعدم توفر الملاعب في شهر رمضان مما يصعب من مهمة اللجنة المنظمة في ان تتواصل بعض المباريات في شهر رمضان وقال أيضا سيكون الصرف عالي جداً لأن الأندية تحتاج لاستئجار الملاعب خاصة الأندية التي لا توجد بها إنارة ليلية لهذا ستواجه لجنة البرمجة مشكلة كبيرة يجب أن تتفاداها بحنكة وعدل، وواصل: لكن من جانب الهلال كادوقلي سنكون ملتزمون بما تفرضه البرمجة نحن جاهزون لأداء المباريات.

رئيس الفرسان يطالب بترحيل المباريات بعد رمضان

خالد هرون اهلي الخرطوم بدأ خالد هارون رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي الخرطوم حديثه بغضب مؤكداً ان الوسط الرياضي أصبح بيئة طاردة وقال: الأجواء أصبحت غير صالحة ومنفرة حيث الاجهاد وعدم القبول والتقليل من شأن ما يقدمه الفرد للوسط الرياضي من اساءات وتجريح قد تصل إلى الأسر بلا ذنب جنوه، وان الذين يعملون في الوسط الرياضي الحالي في الأجهزة الادارية ويواجهون بمسئولة تسيير النشاط أغلبهم جاء للعمل الرياضي متطوعين لا يبحثون عن الأموال والمناصب خاصة وان العمل الرياضي لا ربح مادي فيه، وعن استمرار الدوري في رمضان قال خالد هارون إن الأندية لا تمتلك المال اللازم لتسيير عمليات الإعداد خاصة بعد انتهاء فترة التسجيلات والتي تأخد كل أموال الأندية للتسجيلات فلابد أن تكون هنالك فترة استجمام لالتقاط الأنفاس من وعكة التسجيلات وطالب خالد هارون وزارة الشباب والرياضة والاتحاد بتوفير العناصر المهمة للتسيير وقال: شهر رمضان تكثر فيه الإلتزامات المالية وهو شهر لا يصلح لاستمرار المنافسة وعليه نرجو من المسئولين ترحيل المباريات وإرجائها إلى ما بعد نهاية رمضان.

مريخ البحير يرحب باللعب في رمضان

 قال حسن الغالي مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ نيالا إن الفريق مازال يفكر في بداية الإعداد للدورة الثانية وقال من المنتظر أن يبدأ الإعداد في الأيام الأولى في شهر رمضان ولكن الفريق سيكون جاهزاً لأي احتمال ولا يمانع أن يخوض مبارياته حال برمجتها في شهر رمضان وهو أمر عادي وقال لكن لا ينفي أن استمرار المنافسة في شهر رمضان يكلف الأندية والاتحاد أموالاً طائلة خاصة وأن هنالك أندية لا تملك الإضاءة على ملاعبها وكيف يبرمج الاتحاد مبارياتها أم أنه يكتف بالملاعب التي تعمل بالإضاءة فقط؟ وقال إن الفريق في نيالا لا يملك ملعب به إضاءه ولكنه يمكن أن يخوض مبارياته في شهر رمضان في ملاعب الخرطوم وأضاف إن كلتة الممتاز هي المعنية بهذا الأمر والبحث فيه بدقة مع الاتحاد العام وأضاف إن الاتحاد يعاني في تحضير المال اللازم لتسيير المنتخب كيف يمكنه توفير الأموال لبداية الدورة الثانية.

إكمال مباريات النصف الأول

طالبت عدد من إدارات الدوري الممتاز أن تعمل اللجنة المنظمة على اكمال مباريات الدور الأول أولاً وعدد من مباريات كأس السودان ومن ثم بداية الدورة الثانية بعد انتهاء شهر رمضان ويذكر أن هنالك أربعة مباريات تم نقلها من الدور الأول وتمت برمجتها لتكون في الجزء الأول من رمضان حيث تقام أربعة مباريات هي الهلال والخرطوم الوطني، المريخ وهلال كادوقلي، المريخ وأهلي شندي والهلال والمريخ في ختام المباريات في القسم الأول.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
استقالة التسيير خير للمريخ    



o لم يختلف جمهور المريخ و اقطابه و رموزه و اعلامه خلال اليومين المنصرمين عن سبب ازمة المريخ الحالية ان جاز لنا ان نسميها أزمة و اتفق الجميع على الوزير اليسع الصديق هو السبب وراء أزمة المريخ و انه بحديثه عن صراع وجود صراع داخلي مريخي مريخي ما هو الا محاولة منه للهروب من الواقع

o مشكلة المريخ وجود أزمة مالية لا تخطئها العين الا لمن يستقي معلوماته من اصحاب غرض او من لا يحبون المريخ او من لا يتمنون الخير للمريخ

o المريخ يعاني بسبب عدم القدرة على الايفاء بالمستحقات و الان يحتاج المريخ للاعداد فماذا فعل الوزير في ظل هذا الوضع و ما هي مساهماته مع لجنة تسيير عينها و تحتاج لاموال للاعداد 

o اجتماع اليوم كيف يفيد المريخ و اسامة ونسي قدم استقالته و تلاحقه بلاغات و اوامر قبض و الاعداد لم يبدأ بالصورة المطلوبة كان الاجدى من الوزير ان يسأل كم يحتاج المريخ للاعداد و يساهم في جمع اموال النفرة التى لم تستلمها لجنة التسيير

o اذا اراد الوزير اليسع الهلالابي خيرا بالمريخ فعليه قبول الاستقاله فورا و ان يسعى لجلب اموال النفرة و حث المتبرعين بتسلميها لخزينة المريخ

o و ان يقف في صف وحدة المريخ بدل ان يحدثنا عن صراعات لا وجود لها الا في خيال من يستقي منه المعلومات و حتى ان كانت هناك صراعات فهي عادية كما تحدث في كل الاندية و اهل المريخ قادرين على حلها

o و جمهور المريخ الواعي لم يحدث ان اشتبك في المدرجات بسبب صراعات او مشاكل داخل النادي فلا وجود لمثل هذه الصراعات في مجتمع المريخ و لن تحدث

o ورد في الزميلة عالم النجوم ان سيكافا لم تجد من ينظمها و ان رواندا رفضت ايضا تنظيم البطولة لعدم جاهزيتها مما يمهد الطريق امام الهلال على ارضه حتى يمسح ولو جزء يسير من تاريخ مشاركاته الضعيفة في البطولة التى كانوا يسخروا منها

o اعتقد ان الكاردينال لن يتردد في تنظيم الجعرانية سيخافا خصوصا ان الرجل يبحث عن شراء المجد و وضع اسمه بجانب اسماء قادة اندية كبار حققوا البطولة على مستوى الاندية و خصوصا ان الهلال اكثر الاندية السودانية مشاركة في هذه البطولة ورغم ذلك فان افضل مركز حققه يعتبر اسوأ مركز للمريخ

o و بما ان آلة كردنة الاعلامية زينت لجماهير الهلا ان المشاركة في سيكافا مهمة لتجهيز الهلال لبطولات الكاف و ان سيكافا ليست جعرانية و ليست ضعيفة فلن نندهش اذا اعلن المنسق الاعلامي للهلال اليوم او غدا تنظيم الهلال للبطولة

o تساءل استاذنا ابراهيم عوض بالامس في مقاله رأى رياضي عن لماذا تدفع الحكومة ديون المريخ المليارية المفارقة انه عندما هرب البرير من رئاسة الهلال قبل مباراة الهروب الكبير في كاس السودان في الدمازين طالب استاذنا ابراهيم عوض في مقاله هنا بالصدى امين عام المغتربين كرار التهامي بأن (يرتب) مع الوزراء و المسؤلين في الدولة كيفية دعم الهلال

o من منع التراس الهلال من التشجيع يوم المباراة ةدية الحبش ذات السلوك و لماذا و ماهي الكيفية التى تم منعهم بها و لماذا يحدث مثل هذا العمل لمشجعين لا هم لهم غير حب الهلال و الشعار

o كتبنا قبل يومين و تمنينا ان تتوفر قوة امنية كافية في استاد الهلال حتى لا تحدث احتكاكات بين الجماهير و حدث ذلك و يبقى السؤال من منع الالتراس من التشجيع

o سؤال برئ جدا هل مازال رواد نادي الهلال يبحثون عن مكان

o الجعرانية في طريقها للعرضة شمال 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عصام الحاج: نحترم جميع ابناء المريخ .. والنادي ليس حقلا للتجارب 
 
 

اكد عصام الحاج الامين الاسبق لنادي  المريخ انهم المبادرة التي قاموا بها تجاه عودة جمال الوالي للعمل من جديد  في النادي .. واضاف جمال اكثر شخص يجد القبول من اهل المريخ لذلك تم  اختياره لانه اكثر شخص يقود المريخ في المرحلة القادمة .. وقال نحترم جميع  ابناء المريخ إلا ان الاحمر ليس حقلاً للتجارب .. واضاف ان جمال الوالي اكد  لم اذا كانت تلك رغبة جميع اهل المريخ فلن يتردد في العودة من جديد لرئاسة  النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
الإيدو في المويه ما زي الإيدو في النار

* كما توقعنا.. بمجرد أن أعلنت لجنة التسيير استقالتها الجماعية، شن عليها البعض هجوماً عنيفاً وأوسعوها فلسفة وتنظيراً!.
* حتى السيد وزير الرياضة الولائي الأخ اليسع– وهو في رأيي أس المشاكل الإدارية التي حاقت بالمريخ مؤخراً– استنكر هذه الاستقالة، وتساءل بكل بساطة في برنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس الأول: لماذا تستقيل اللجنة الآن وتنسف الإنجازات التي سبق أن حققتها في فترتها القصيرة السابقة؟.
* وقال ما معناه إنه كان يتوقع أن تواصل عملها وتضحياتها خاصة أنها قد تبقت لها أيام قلائل؟!.
* ألم تسمع أخي الوزير بالقشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير؟!.
* أضف إلى ذلك فإن ما قصم ظهر اللجنة ليس بالهيّن أو الليّن حتى تواصل في تضحياتها وعملها.. إنما هو حبس وسجن وحراسات!.
* بالتأكيد لا تخفى عليك مرارات وآلام وتأثيرات الحبس والسجن والحراسات النفسية والاجتماعية على من يرتكب جريمة وتكون جزاءً له.. فما بالك بمرارته وتأثيراته على من لم يرتكب جريمة؟!.
* ونسي ورفاقه عندما قبلوا التعيين قبل عدة أشهر، لم يقبلوه وجاهة أو تشريفاً كما ظن البعض.. إنما قبلوه تكليفاً ورغبة في أن يخدموا مريخهم العظيم بقدر ما يقدرون.. خاصة أن الجميع- في تلك الفترة- رفضوا قبوله، وعاش المريخ فترة من الزمن فراغاً إدارياً خطيراً بعد استقالة مجلس الوالي.
* ولسوء حظهم ساءت الظروف الاقتصادية في البلاد كلها، وارتفع سعر الدولار من ثمانية وتسعة جنيهات إلى 14.
* بالإضافة إلى ذلك فوجئوا بمديونيات قديمة تستحق السداد، وبالدخل محجوزاً لإحدى الجهات!.
* والأدهى والأمر من ذلك كله.. جاهدوا واجتهدوا في تنظيم نفرة تأريخية بالقصر الجمهوري، بلغت مخرجاتها في أقل من ساعتين نحو عشرة مليارات، لم يتسلموا منها- للأسف الشديد- حتى هذه اللحظة سوى ملياراً واحداً لا يكفي حتى لتسيير نشاط الفريق في شهر واحد.
* حدث هذا كله واللجنة محتسبة وصابرة صبر أيوب على الإساءات والشتائم والاستهزاءات والاستخفافات من بعض أهل المريخ- أي والله من بعض أهل المريخ- في سبيل مريخها العظيم.. لتأتيها المصيبة الكبرى التي كان من الصعب عليها أن تتحملها، وهي الحبس الذي تعرّض له ربّانها أسامة ونسي لأول مرة في حياته، بالقسم الشرقي بالخرطوم، ولم يتحرر منه إلا بعد أن أمضى فيه ما لا يقل عن عشر ساعات، حُفظ بعدها البلاغ بموجب تسوية قانونية.. ومُنحت اللجنة سبعة أيام لسداد المديونية مثار البلاغ المفتوح من فندق روانيا، ووقّع أمين المال الأخ الرشيد الطاهر على التسوية ضامناً.
* وكان في بال اللجنة أن يتم تحصيل أموال النفرة وسداد كل المديونيات بما فيها مديونية روانيا.. لكن خاب فألها، وكما قلنا لم تتسلم سوى مليار على دفعات.. ليتم بعد مضي السبعة أيام إعلان (الضامن) الأخ الرشيد الطاهر بالحضور إلى القسم الشرقي، نسبة لوجود ونسي خارج البلاد في مهمة عمل.. وتنشأ الأزمة من جديد، ولا تجد اللجنة جوارها مسؤولاً واحداً من وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية، يمنحها الإحساس أن القضية يمكن أن تُعالج، أو أن ونسي لن يتعرض إلى القبض والحبس مرة أخرى إذا عاد إلى البلاد، فكان لا بد أن تتقدم باستقالتها الجماعية سالفة الذكر، وترفعها إلى السيد الوزير، وتبعد من الهم و(تغنيلو).
* أما كشف العضوية الذي يتهم البعض لجنة التسيير بأنها تعمّدت تأخير تسليمه إلى المفوضية حتى لا تقام الجمعية العمومية، فهو موضوع طويل وعريض وليس الأوان أوان سرده.. لكن باختصار شديد يمكن أن أؤكد أنه سيأتي يومٌ تشكر فيه القبيلة الحمراء لجنة ونسي على هذا التأخير.
* وإلى ذلك الحين، يجب أن نعلم جميعاً أن (الإيدو في المويه، ما زي الإيدو في النار)، بالتالي لا نلوم لجنة التسيير على استقالتها الأخيرة، أذ أنها بعد أن تكالبت عليها الشتائم والإساءات من كل حدب وصوب، ومن ذوي القربى أكثر من الأعداء، وحاصرتها أوامر القبض (متعددة الأشكال) من كل جانب، لم يكن لديها أي خيار غير أن تستقيل، لتترك المريخ بما حمل للطامعين في كراسيه، وترى ماذا يفعلون!.
* ختاماً لا نملك لوزير الرياضة الولائي الأخ اليسع سوى أن نلفت نظره إلى أن الإنشاء والكلام المنمّق في اجتماعه مع لجنة التسيير اليوم لن يحلا القضية.
* وأنه لا بد أن يتعايش مع قضاياها ويحسّها، ويتلمّس حقائق المشاكل التي تظهر أمامها من حين إلى حين، والتي يهدف بعضها إلى عرقلة مسيرتها.. وذلك قبل أن يخرج بأي قرار.. والله المستعان.
..........
* مع اطمئناني إلى الآخر الذي جاهرت به من قبل، وتأكيداتي التي ظللت أكررها- اليوم والتاني- أن المريخ سيخرج في النهاية من هذه الأزمات كما تخرج الشعرة من العجينة، وأنها ستزيده قوة على قوته، إلا أنني- بالجد- كنت خائفاً من أن ننسى في غمرتها فريق الكرة الذي تنتظره بعد أيام مباريات دورية في غاية الأهمية أمام هلال كادوقلي وهلال أم در وأهلي شندي.. ولعل لجنة التسيير كانت بعيدة النظر حين كلفت عبد التام ومعتصم مالك بالاستمرار في عملهما، وتولي ملف الفريق إلى حين تشكيل لجنة تسيير جديدة، أو قيام الانتخابات- والحمد لله- كان الثنائي عند حسن الظن؛ بدليل نجاح مران الفريق أمس بإشراف ثلاثة مدربين، ومشاركة أكثر من ثلاثة عشر لاعباً.. وحضور إداري تمثل في السادة محي الدين عبد التام والرشيد الطاهر ومعتصم مالك.
* ألم أقل لكم إن المريخ عمل صالحن؟.
* بمناسبة المريخ عمل صالح.. فقد زار وفد من كبار أقطاب المريخ بقيادة الحكيم عبد الله حسن عيسى؛ الأخ جمال الوالي في داره أمس، وعكس له تداعيات الأحداث في الديار الحمراء، ورغبة الصفوة الصادقة والسلطة في أن يوافق على رئاسة لجنة تسيير جديدة، حال فشل الوزير اليوم في إقناع لجنة ونسي بالاستمرار.
* وكان من الصعب على جمال أن يرفض لوفد ضم عبد الله حسن عيسى وعصام الحاج وأزهري وداعة الله ونادر إبراهيم مالك والطيب الجزار ومتوكل أحمد علي وسيف النصر إسماعيل وخالد شرف الدين وأمير سيد أحمد ومهدي الأمين طلباً، خاصة أن هذا الطلب، كان مصحوباً بتأكيدات على أن قبوله لرئاسة اللجنة الجديدة إذا أصبح أمر تكوينها خياراً حتمياً للوزير، ليس رغبتهم هم فقط، إنما هو رغبة أعداد كبيرة جداً من الصفوة الأخيار إذا لم يكن كلهم، ورغبة السلطة الرياضية.
* عموماً كل الظواهر ومجريات الأحداث تشير إلى أن تعيين مجلس تسيير جديد هو الاحتمال الأقوى، ويبقى الأمل بعد قبول الوالي لرئاسته، ألا يكون الرأسمالي الوحيد في هذا المجلس المرتقب.
* لا بد من رجال مال وأعمال آخرين إلى جانبه، يشيلون معه الشيلة.
* رجال مال وأعمال سخيّون مثله.. لا رجال مال وأعمال (جلود) مثل أعضاء مجلس اللوردات الذين خذلوه وخذلونا، وقيّضوا حلمه وحلمنا بأن يصل المريخ في عهدهم؛ إلى مصاف الأندية العالمية في كل الجوانب الفنية والإدارية والإنشائية.
* أما إذا كان الاعتماد في مجلس التسيير المرتقب سيكون على الوالي- وحده- فنصيحتي له أن يفكّر مرات ومرات في أمر هذه العودة، ولا يقبلها إلا إذا ضمن تنفيذ شروطه الموضوعية والمنطقية جداً؛ بأن يتسلّم خزينة المريخ خالية من كل الديون السابقة، حتى لا يعيش تجربة قاسية تكون خصماً على تجاربه السابقة الناجحة.. ولن أزيد!.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
24 ساعة حاسمة

* بنهاية اليوم ستتضح الرؤية بشأن الوضع الإداري الحالي في المريخ على ضوء الاتصالات التي تمت والجلسات التي ستنعقد هنا وهناك.
* لا نستبعد أن تسمع الصفوة أخبارا سارة تغسل أحزانها وتخرج ناديها من النفق المظلم الذي فرضته الظروف والصراعات الظاهرة والخفية.
* القرارات المتوقعة- للأسف- لن تخرج عن كونها (بنج) مؤقت، ولن يحل المشكلة من جذورها، ويؤسس لمريخ آمن في مستقبله القريب.
* الغالب أن تعلن لجنة تسيير جديدة لفترة ثلاثة شهور مع دعم معالجة الديون وتنتهي المدة مع نهاية الموسم، وقبل التسجيلات الرئيسية، وهو ما يعني أن التحديات مستمرة.
* لن ينصلح الحال- أبدا- في الكيان إذا ما استمر في اعتماده على جيوب الأفراد في وجود ملايين من أنصاره يستطيعون أن يمولوه من رسوم اشتراكات العضوية.
* إذا ما استمرت الأمور على النحو الحادث اليوم سيرتبط مصير المريخ برغبة رجال المال في العمل وتميزهم بالسخاء وهو أمر صعب في ظل المعطيات الحالية.
* لن تنتهي الأزمة ولن يستفيد المريخ من الدروس في حال استمرت النظرة القاصرة تتحكم في مسيرته وتربط النجاح والاستقرار بمن لديه قدرة توفير الأموال.
* يزخر المريخ بالكثير من رجال المال والأعمال ولكن الغالبية منهم لا يتمتعون بصفة السخاء مع سوء الأحوال الاقتصادية التي تزيد من البخل.
* المتغيرات مستمرة وسقف الطموحات ارتفع بشكل كبير ومعه ارتفع حجم الصرف ليصل إلى أكثر من مليارين في الشهر الواحد وهو بالتأكيد يتجاوز قدرة الرجل الواحد.
* أضعنا الوقت في الأمنيات، والانتقاد والانتقاص من هذا وذاك، والتشكيك، وهذه المرة يجب أن لا تعمي الحلول العيون عن مسؤولية المجتمع الأحمر عن أهمية تفعيل القدرات والدعم.
* نخشى أن يتكرر السيناريو مرة أخرى وتصطدم أية لجنة جديدة بنفس العقبات وترهقها فاتورة الصرف العالية ويدور المريخ في فلك اللجان.
* ليت الذين بيدهم ملف المريخ أن يعملوا على إشراك الكبار في اتخاذ أي قرار حتى يقوموا بواجبهم ولا يتحججون مستقبلا بعدم الاستشارة.
* يحتاج المريخ إلى مجلس موازٍ لمجلس الإدارة يتولى مهمة التخطيط للمستقبل، ووضع المعالجات التي أفرزتها التجارب المريرة التي وضعت المريخ في موقف لا يستحقه.
* عاش المريخ تجربة صعبة برهنت أن المعارضة التي واجهت لجنة التسيير هشة لا تملك الحلول ولا البديل وتنتظر هبة جديدة من الدولة.
* كشفت التجربة الكيانات الحمراء لتبدو لافتات خاوية تعتمد في نشاطها وحضورها على الثرثرة والنظريات ولا تجيد غير السباحة عكس التيار.
* المريخ تخطى اليوم مرحلة التصريحات ويريد عملا مثمرا ومفيدا وفكرا ثاقبا يجعل الجماهير تؤمن بإخلاص ونوايا الأسماء التي لمعت في القلعة الحمراء.
* قديما وأيام الاستقرار والرخاء والأضواء شهدت دار المريخ أسماء وأسماء وغالبيتها اختفت مع ظهور الأزمة وهذه لا تستحق أبدا أن تدخل ضمن خيارات أي إدارة جديدة.
* استمرار بعض أعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية في الإدارة الجديدة أمر متوقع ومتفق عليه.

عصير الكلام

* الوزير اليسع يبحث عن مخرج.
* تكهنات باجتماع بين الوزير وبعض كبار المريخ.
* اجتماع يرسم خريطة الطريق.
* عساها تكون خريطة من دون تعرجات ومطبات.
* غاب ونسي في الوقت الصعب.
* عودة ونسي تحل الكثير من الألغاز.
* المعاناة الإدارية والفنية.
* انطلقت التدريبات وسط غيابات كثيرة.
* مشكلة الإعداد تتكرر مرة أخرى.
* مباريات مهمة تنتظر المريخ تتطلب الجدية في الإعداد.
* ماذا عن مقترح معسكر سد مروي؟.
* غياب اللاعب القائد يضاعف من الأزمة.
* قائد يجمع اللاعبين ويقوم بدور مدير الكرة.
* اشتراط الحضور إلى الملعب بالحقوق متوقع.
* لا عزاء لمن يراهن على الولاء.
* الالتفاف حول الفريق بات ضرورة.
* التفاف الجماهير واللاعبين القدامى.
* الاستعانة بالقدامى مهم أخي عبد التام.
* إدارة موقتة ومدرب موقت.
* كان الله في عون المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
المديونية في المريخ أصل القضية

* إعلان الأخ وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم صعوبة قيام الجمعية العمومية للمريخ، وأن الوضع الذي يعيشه النادي الآن لا يبشر بقيام الجمعية، ولا بد من تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة ترتب لانعقاد الجمعية.
* حديث الأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الرياضة الولائي لا يحتاج إلى شرح بعد أن جاء واضحاً، وبات التعيين الأقرب، لكن كنا نتمنى أن يشرح لنا- بوضوح- أكثر أسباب عدم قيام الجمعية بعد أن استوفت شروط انعقادها، بدلاً من التبشير بالتعيين الذي يعني تغييب أصحاب الحق في قول كلمتهم.
* لكن هل التعيين القادم يعني حل الأزمة أم أنه علاج مؤقت تعاود بعده الأزمة من جديد، ويصبح حال القادمين الجدد مثل حال من سبقهم؛ بمواجهة بلاغات مديونيات لا ذنب لهم فيها على نحو ما واجهت لجنة ونسي وأركان حربه.
* اجتماع الأخ الوزير اليوم مع لجنة التسيير يجب أن تتصدر أجندته حقيقة الديون بالأرقام التي ورثتها لجنة التسيير، ومتى ما وقف الأخ وزير الرياضة على أمرها فعليه أن يعمل أولاً على وضع الحلول لسداد المديونيات، وبعدها كل شيء ملحوق؛ لأنه حتى لو أتى أخونا اليسع بكل مديري البنوك أعضاءً في لجنة التسيير القادمة، وجعل من محافظ بنك السودان رئيساً للجنة، فلن تكون المهمة سهلة أمامهم، والسبب المديونية.
* اهتمام الدولة بالمريخ يا أخي اليسع الصديق يجب أن يبدأ أولاً بحل الأزمة التي تحاصر المريخ الآن، والتي تتمثل في المديونية، وبعد أن يتعافى المريخ منها فلن تصعب إدارته على أحد؛ إذن المطلوب البحث في أصل القضية التي فرضت على لجنة التسيير الحالية تقديم استقالات جماعية، ولو كانت تعلم حقيقة ما واجهته لما ارتضت قبول قرار التعيين من الأول.
* قلناها من قبل إن كانت إدارة المريخ بالمديونية سهلة فسوف تصعب من مهمته يوماً، واليوم أصبح الأمر واقعاً؛ لأن وقتها لم يستحسن مسؤولو الإدارة كلامنا بعد أن أصبحنا في نظرهم غير مؤيدين لسياساتهم الإدارية بل وصفونا بأننا معارضون، وما علينا برأيهم اليوم بعد أن أصبح الواقع حقيقة لما سبق وحذرنا منه.
* أزمة المريخ واضحة، وحلها ليس في تغييب حقيقتها، بل يستوجب على السلطة الرياضية أن تقوم بمعالجة الأزمة من جذورها؛ حتى تهيئ المناخ المعافى لمن يرغب في خدمة المريخ حتى لو ارتضى القابضون- الآن- على جمر المسؤولية العدول عن قرار الاستقالة، والمواصلة حتى الحادي والعشرين من يونيو المقبل حسب ما توفر لي من معلومة.
شهادة أخيرة
* ننتظر لنرى ما سيخرج به اجتماع الوزير اليوم مع لجنة التسيير.
* الحمد لله على كل حال.

*

----------

